# Is sitting in front really worth losing your job over?



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.

Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wouldn’t mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I’d record it, then short the company’s stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess he thought his
Shit didnt stink !!!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I had a white collar pax the other get in front with a briefcase, then presume to adjust the vents, seat, and sun visor. Of course the kicker, “how bout some music?!”


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Unfortunately, it can go the other way around too.

Insistent pax who is unhappy about sitting in the back, has the option to wave the Card of False Accusation anytime for the ultimate revenge, and a refund.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Like some of these people think for their crummy 8 bux they like own you or something, you know?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?

The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


There have been many discussions here on why drivers prefer pax in front or back. For example, the driver in the story says he was sexually assaulted from a front seat pax, hence his preference for pax to sit in the back.

The big question I was asking was: is your preference about where pax sits (whether as a driver or a pax) so important, that you think the response of "are you #[email protected] kidding me" followed by throwing around racist epithets is adequate when the driver directs pax to their preference?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


I'll tell you what , come pick me up and I'll sit in the back , and you'll find out how wrong you are . The hard way !


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


Agreed. And after doing this for 5 years I am less concerned about getting sucker punched than I am about pax grabbing my phone and making a run for it. Hard to do that from the back seat.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> There have been many discussions here on why drivers prefer pax in front or back. For example, the driver in the story says he was sexually assaulted from a front seat pax, hence his preference for pax to sit in the back.
> 
> The big question I was asking was: is your preference about where pax sits (whether as a driver or a pax) so important, that you think the response of "are you #[email protected] kidding me" followed by throwing around racist epithets is adequate when the driver directs pax to their preference?


I don't know why either the driver or PAX care. But I do understand some drivers prefer the back. My wife prefers PAX in the back. I don't care either way. If the ask me "Sure, come on in either place is fine." And then a dick PAX like the one in the story is just ridiculous. But dicks will be dicks and your are bound to come across some if you do this long enough.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

radikia said:


> I'll tell you what , come pick me up and I'll sit in the back , and you'll find out how wrong you are . The hard way !


Threats are not welcome here pal.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Agreed. And after doing this for 5 years I am less concerned about getting sucker punched than I am about pax grabbing my phone and making a run for it. Hard to do that from the back seat.


I'm not really concerned about getting sucker punched (was being sarcastic) or someone taking my phone. But that is because I live in Utah and hardly anything that exciting ever happens here. Biggest worry is the Utah Jazz loosing 5 in a row.... geezzz... that is a crime!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I'm not really concerned about getting sucker punched (was being sarcastic) or someone taking my phone. But that is because I live in Utah and hardly anything that exciting ever happens here. Biggest worry is the Utah Jazz loosing 5 in a row.... geezzz... that is a crime!


I have rarely had problem pax. And the ones I have had issue with have been front seat riders more than back. For example I had a front seat pax that kept eyeballing and asking questions about my phone. It was so concerning that I made sure to hold on to the phone while ending the ride and pretending to need do other things on it. Hence my concern for the safety of my phone.

I just wonder the motivations of someone who wants to sit in the front so bad, he needs to go on a tirade when told "no"


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


Pax grabbing the wheel is probably worse



doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


Right hook from behind...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Uber told KPNX that it would ban Berglund from using its app, saying, "Discrimination has no place on the Uber app or anywhere.

It's not often I say this, but good for Uber.



nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I'd record it, then short the company's stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


That would be perfect :roflmao:



DriverMark said:


> I'm not really concerned about getting sucker punched (was being sarcastic) or someone taking my phone. But that is because I live in Utah and hardly anything that exciting ever happens here. Biggest worry is the Utah Jazz loosing 5 in a row.... geezzz... that is a crime!


No kidding. Total fail lately.....


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I don’t mind if they ask, but I hate it if they sneeze or cough while sitting in front seat


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


it's really simple; if the pax wants to sit in the front, they should get to. Period.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> I don't mind if they ask, but I hate it if they sneeze or cough while sitting in front seat


Or breathe.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> *Is sitting in front really worth losing your job over?*


If Gig drivers commit career suicide
over a Dog, I guess some will over a front seat.
With the right legal counsel I'm confident this driver smells a big payday from CEO.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-not-taking-service-dog.312869/https://thepointsguy.com/2017/03/uber-drivers-accept-service-animals/


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

well, the ex ceo can sue the driver and uber for posting the video like the taco bell guy did.

he could have a case because the driver refused service and there was no assault.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Driving Mr. Daisy?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

njn said:


> well, the ex ceo can sue the driver and uber for posting the video like the taco bell guy did.
> 
> he could have a case because the driver refused service and there was no assault.


The Taco Bell guy tried that and it only threw gas on a fire.

The real problem here is people are use to being appeased by low income service industry workers. Like it or not drivers are viewed in the same light as McDonald's fry cooks.

As a part timer I've had countless times I've had a pax entire demeanor change once they figured out I make double or more their salary outside of rideshare.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I drove cab in SF, I would _sometimes_ insist that a pax sit up front with me.
Especially a flag, or someone who just looked sketchy.

I can defend myself better from at attack coming from the right side of my body - than from the back.
Also, if things _really_ get dangerous ... like they have a gun or knife; it makes driving into a telephone pole much more effective ... and yes, I have done that (and, I think it just may have saved my life).

"Sit up front please ... someone had bladder control problems back there recently and it hasn't dried yet."


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> When I drove cab in SF, I would _sometimes_ insist that a pax sit up front with me.
> Especially a flag, or someone who just looked sketchy.
> 
> I can defend myself better from at attack coming from the right side of my body - than from the back.
> ...


Front seat pax have access to the steering wheel. Directly behind you is the only thing that tops that imho.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

njn said:


> well, the ex ceo can sue the driver and uber for posting the video like the taco bell guy did.he could have a case because the driver refused service and there was no assault.


Using the N word "could" be grounds for a Racial Abuse suit.
Any creative lawyer can get a rich guy to throw money
at a problem just to make it go away.

The Shotgun Suit. Accusing everything and taking whatever sticks.
I'm confident the driver will claim this incident changed his life forever.
Nightmares, eating disorder, fear of leaving his bedroom, he may Never Walk Again &#128546;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Front seat pax have access to the steering wheel. Directly behind you is the only thing that tops that imho.


Yes, he does have access to the wheel.
I've got better access and leverage to maintain control long enough to get a thumb in his left eye and change his mind about that too.
If HE wants to steer into a telephone pole instead of ME steering into same pole ... eh, ok.

But, hey, its whatever YOU think is best. You the skipper.
If you are able to defend yourself from an attack from behind better than anywhere else, then that is your skill set.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, he does have access to the wheel.
> I've got better access and leverage to maintain control long enough to get a thumb in his left eye and change his mind about that too.
> If HE wants to steer into a telephone pole instead of ME steering into same pole ... eh, ok.
> 
> ...


No you don't actually. Someone high on a powerful narcotic won't be much phased by the eye gouge for one.

For two an untimely strong jerk of the wheel is all that is needed to crash. There is no readjusting if someone yanks the wheel while you are 5 inches away from a 20ft drop.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Sitting in the front and having a convo with the one person in the back seat to the exclusion of the driver just makes me go wtf? people are so keen to be closer to the accident that they'd behave like a ****** like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No you don't actually. Someone high on a powerful narcotic won't be much phased by the eye gouge for one.
> 
> For two an untimely strong jerk of the wheel is all that is needed to crash. There is no readjusting if someone yanks the wheel while you are 5 inches away from a 20ft drop.


What EVER you think is best, you have my permission.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> What EVER you think is best, you have my permission.


UB you lost me, permission for what?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> someone yanks the wheel while you are 5 inches away from a 20ft drop.


DAMN YOU KHOSROWSHAHI!!!!!!
I Hate Your.........Gu.....&#128293;BOOM &#128293;


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, he does have access to the wheel.
> I've got better access and leverage to maintain control long enough to get a thumb in his left eye and change his mind about that too.
> If HE wants to steer into a telephone pole instead of ME steering into same pole ... eh, ok.
> 
> ...


I'd be willing to bet most drivers don't have the adequate skill set to defend from a sudden attack from either the front or back. Especially if they are concentrating on driving.

Unless you have learned defensive skills from the military, law enforcement, self defense classes, or on the streets (or are carrying a weapon) chances are you are a sitting duck if pax attacks, no matter where they are sitting.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


It would be easy for a PC in the back to punch the driver in the side of the head. How do I know? One pax here is currently spending at least 20 months in prison because he punched me in the head from the back seat. 
I suspect Lyft refunded the ride for him.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It would be easy for a PC in the back to punch the driver in the side of the head. How do I know? One pax here is currently spending at least 20 months in prison because he punched me in the head from the back seat.
> I suspect Lyft refunded the ride for him.


That sucks dude! Hopefully that guy is getting punched plenty in prison. What Piece of shit.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It's annoying when someone sees I have my front seat all the way up (to give the people in back more room - I drive a minivan) and they still just boldly get in without asking, but I never say anything.

I often offer the front seat to people who are old/handicapped since it's easier for them to get into the front.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> Right hook from behind...


A knife through the seat.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

SHalester said:


> it's really simple; if the pax wants to sit in the front, they should get to. Period.


I tend to agree, insomuch as I let pax sit where they want (although my preference is for pax to sit in the back and I take steps to try and lore them there over the front - but I wouldn't deny them the front if that's what they really want). However, some drivers don't see it that way.

And as nice as the whole "pax is paying so they get to sit where they want" thing sounds good to some in theory, the reality of what rideshare is does not allow that bare out. Drivers are putting their lives, livelihoods, and personal property on the line in order to drive pax where they want to go. For some drivers "my car/my rules" is the only way they can feel comfortable being able to put everything on the line in order to provide the service. And more power to them.

However they have to take into account that pax has options. They can cancel the ride and find another driver. Or they can take the ride, sit in the back, fume, not tip, 1-star the driver, report the driver in a way as to attempt to get them deactivated, or all of the above.

In short, drivers do, and should do, whatever makes them comfortable. But they should understand that some actions can have repercussions.

In the CEO's case, he should have made heed of the options I mentioned above. Going on a profane rant that gets him publicly outed as a racist D-Bag is not the way to retaliate for not getting the front seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Drivers: Get over the front seat thing.

When riding, will sit where I DAMN well please. 
&#128526;



nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I'd record it, then short the company's stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


Will proudly take the CEO's side!


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Picking up three women, a mother and two adult daughters, from a late night hotel dinner last night. At least that is what they said. Trust me, the three of them would NOT have fit in the back seat. The front passenger door opens. 
"Can I sit in the front?" 
"No. Get in the trunk."
Dead silence. Then hysterical laughing. 

I don't care where you sit. 

I've actually taken an informal survey of some riders, asking why they choose where they sit. The majority of the riders that sat in the rear passenger seat said they do it because of taxis. They automatically get in the back, in the passenger seat, so they can see and talk to the driver. 

I've noticed that the people who sit behind me, usually want nothing to do with a conversation. At least that's what the earbuds in the ears tell me. 

The ones who jump in the front seat were all male, either new to the country, or were drunk college dudes. Either way they talked my ear off.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Picking up three women, a mother and two adult daughters, from a late night hotel dinner last night. At least that is what they said. Trust me, the three of them would NOT have fit in the back seat. The front passenger door opens.
> "Can I sit in the front?"
> "No. Get in the trunk."
> Dead silence. Then hysterical laughing.
> ...


I demand front seat when riding.

Thug drivers need to get over it!

My two cents.
&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## openUeyes (Jun 17, 2016)

Most assaults on drivers occur from the seat behind driver. I can at least see the passenger in front passenger seat.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> In short, drivers do, and should do, whatever makes them comfortable


amen.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> A knife through the seat.


How thick are your seats?

what's got me paranoid is in some cars there's the space under the headrest


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Drivers: Get over the front seat thing.
> 
> When riding, will sit where I DAMN well please.
> &#128526;
> ...


Driver mentioned in interview he's been sexually assaulted
by front seat riders. &#129318;‍♂
I'm confident today's issue was a Lover's spat between CEO & Driver✔ &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The reason taxis mandate rear seat is the divider between front and back that protects the driver. If I had a divider I would mandate back seat for pax too.
Without the divider I am safer with pax in the front where I can defend myself.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ...Also, if things _really_ get dangerous ... like they have a gun or knife; it makes driving into a telephone pole much more effective ... and yes, I have done that (and, I think it just may have saved my life)...


I would like to hear this story, please.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> How thick are your seats?


Not as thick as the length of an AK bayonet or a Bowie knife.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I wonder what's the story behind this guy's sexual assault? He looks like a NANCY. Was it a guy or girl? Ive been propositioned by both sexes an declined. Dude needs to get his balls back from his momma.

Sounds like a classical case of 2 jackasses of a different color bumping heads.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I wonder what's the story behind this guy's sexual assault? *He looks like a NANCY.* Was it a guy or girl? Ive been propositioned by both sexes an declined. Dude needs to get his balls back from his momma.


What like he's effeminate or gay? Not particularly. Even if he is, some guy could have taken it too far. He's at work and doesn't have to take it from anyone he doesn't want to.

Men on this board talk frequently about being harassed and touched by passengers. It's a legitimate complaint. Being touched inappropriately isn't the same thing as being propositioned. One is pretty unpleasant and out of your control, and the other is just a question that you can say no or yes to.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I put my backpack on the front seat and my bag of doughnuts, they look and immediately go to the back seat. Front is my space!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I'd record it, then short the company's stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


INSIDER TRADING.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

I really have more important thing to worry about like Uber pimping us...than to worry where a pax wanted to sit...as long as I am concerned...pax is welcomed to sit on the engine of the car


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> I put my backpack on the front seat and my bag of doughnuts, they look and immediately go to the back seat. Front is my space!


And I will take your space. Quickly.

Don't understand what the issue is with the "lower classed" drivers; but, get a life.

Will through your backpack, and doughnuts, in the backseat. And sit where I DAMN well please.
&#128526;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't mind if someone wants to sit in my front seat. Unfortunately no one has ever tried to sexually assault me.

White people ought to know by now that the quickest way to show up on national television and lose your job is by being recorded calling a black person the N-word. You can tell someone to rot in hell. You can tell them you hope their mother gets eaten by a pack of ravenous wolfs. You can say just about anything and get away with it except the N-word. Those two little syllables have the power to ruin careers and wreck lives.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> [URL
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Yes. Otherwise I would vomit &#128553; all over the back of your neck. Your choice &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

If I decide to murder a driver, I'd do it from any seat.
Now as a driver, I don't care, where they want to sit.
As long as I'm behind the wheel, their life is in my hands.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


It perfect position for the rider to choke you out and be in a position of control while you can't do anything. Anyways got plenty of these videos online. You'll notice a lot of them start from the back seat.

To answer your question of how do you get punched from behind... The last two video show it very well. As you can see they have absolutely no problem whatsoever while the driver is completely defenseless at the onslaught.














If they are a professional in the art of hurting you and doing something to you they will always sit in the back seat and most likely directly behind you so you can't monitor them easily. When you least suspect it they'll do whatever they are going to do to you from behind while you are driving. It impossible to defend yourself when they are choking you out like that behind the driver seat.

They going to rob you, make you do something or just hi jack your car it all happens from the back and don't even need a knife or a gun just bare hands.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm on the back seat is worse train.

You are blind to what's happening behind you. So it will catch you by surprise.

Next to you seems worse because they're close. But they are further from your left side where you can grab mace or whatever you need in case of an emergency. 

You still have control of the breaks and gas. So break if they grab your wheel 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm on the back seat is worse train.
> 
> You are blind to what's happening behind you. So it will catch you by surprise.
> 
> ...


Easier to stop the car, unbuckle and make a run for it if the attack starts to happen when they are up front where it virtually impossible to do so when it happens by complete and utter surprise from behind.

As seen in the second video the driver is a pretty big guy and got choked out cold and overpowered within seconds.
Reason why a lot of taxi are fitted with Steel/Plexiglas cages to help minimize physical assault. 
No doubt about it been a rideshare driver & taxi driver is among the most dangerous jobs out there in the civilian world where every ride can be the last.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Easier to stop the car, unbuckle and make a run for it if the attack starts to happen when they are up front where it virtually impossible to do so when it happens by complete and utter surprise from behind.
> 
> As seen in the second video the driver is a pretty big guy and got choked out cold and overpowered within seconds.


Exactly, back there they can pull out weapons, prep for an attack without the driver suspecting anything.

Plus I have tinted windows in the back, as I'm sure many do. The passenger cant be seen committing a criminal act like holding a gun, knife. There is a better chance of him being spotted doing something illegal upfront.

So everyone should encourage passengers to sit in front &#128077;


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Exactly, back there they can pull out weapons, prep for an attack without the driver suspecting anything.
> 
> Plus I have tinted windows in the back, as I'm sure many do. The passenger cant be seen committing a criminal act like holding a gun, knife. There is a better chance of him being spotted doing something illegal upfront.
> 
> So everyone should encourage passengers to sit in front &#128077;


If they are behind you as in directly behind you out of ur field of vision. Be on guard. Could be the difference of life & death.
99.9% of the time nothing going to happen it just that point one of a percent possibly something that could happen and knowing you are at a huge disadvantage as they do whatever they like behind ur back.

Thankfully no one has thrown a punch or gotten physical to the extremes as some drivers face. Last year in just January & February in my city two drivers got punched in the face so hard they lost one of their eyes from riders. Think about that for a second. Just doing ur job driving for a couple of bucks and next thing you know punched in the face and blind in one eye. Both drivers lucky to walk away with their lives.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And I will take your space. Quickly.
> 
> Don't understand what the issue is with the "lower classed" drivers; but, get a life.
> 
> ...


Proud low classed driver here sitting on a 4.87 rating on Uber (no one rates on Uber) and 5 on Lyft despite no front seat access with one or two passengers in my car. I'm not there to be someone's homie.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I prefer single riders where I can watch them from side-long in the front seat. They're easier to feel out for trouble there. And its easier to notice abrupt movement. I stand a better chance at disarming someone attacking me if they're seated beside me as opposed to behind me. I'm fully trained in self defense though. Maybe this has some baring on why I feel safer this way.
Touch my dash, or anything on it though, and I'll disarm you in completely different way. My wrecker bar would love to meet your acquaintance.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Again, yes the desire to sit in front is that important. But for the stubborn drivers, that's okay.

They're saving me money, as I normally tip generously. Front seat attitude, or refusal, results in zero.

As a driver, prefer the pax upfront by a long shot. But I'm an old school, customer driven driver. Feel great about it and it pays off &#128184;&#128184; huge!
&#128526;



btone31 said:


> Proud low classed driver here sitting on a 4.87 rating on Uber (no one rates on Uber) and 5 on Lyft despite no front seat access with one or two passengers in my car. I'm not there to be someone's homie.


Glad you're not driving in the ATL.



Mkang14 said:


> Exactly, back there they can pull out weapons, prep for an attack without the driver suspecting anything.
> 
> Plus I have tinted windows in the back, as I'm sure many do. The passenger cant be seen committing a criminal act like holding a gun, knife. There is a better chance of him being spotted doing something illegal upfront.
> 
> So everyone should encourage passengers to sit in front &#128077;


Very well stated.



Mkang14 said:


> I'm on the back seat is worse train.
> 
> You are blind to what's happening behind you. So it will catch you by surprise.
> 
> ...


When it's one pax and they choose directly behind me,it raises a strong red flag.

And if there's other negative factors involved, it's cancel citing safety. In a "New York second".


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And I will take your space. Quickly.
> 
> Don't understand what the issue is with the "lower classed" drivers; but, get a life.
> 
> ...


Unless the pax is very tall and needs the legroom or has a medical issue, leg problems, elderly etc..... the front is mine


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> Unless the pax is very tall and needs the legroom or has a medical issue, leg problems, elderly etc..... the front is mine


And no problem giving you ZERO tip, one ☆ and write up.

Have done it several times and thoroughly enjoyed doing so. 
&#128526;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Had a young single lady pax that asked the other night. I was hesitant. Good fare, back into the city. 

All she wanted to do was her make up in my mirror. 

She even asked if its a normal thing to have people in front as a lady pax. I said NO. I was being nice because i knew you were not drunk. She thanked me for that. 

Thats seriously like 2 ever i can think of. The other one said she needs to see the road because the backseat gets her dizzy(i get extremely dizzy in a car reading a book) So i let her. 

But i have also said no many many times. Only if they are in parties of 2 or more is ok.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


And a lot easier to fight back too!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_I can defend myself better from at attack coming from the right side of my body - than from the back.
Also, if things really get dangerous ... like they have a gun or knife; it makes driving into a telephone pole much more effective ... and yes, I have done that (and, I think it just may have saved my life)._



Blatherskite said:


> I would like to hear this story, please.


Well, it was late 70's. A warm indian summer night about 11pm. Weekday I think. Financial district downtown SF. Got a flag. Couple of warning signs evident ... not dressed well enough for the neighborhood, hispanic.
Sat next to me, front seat. I had just reached for the flag to drop and he shows me a .38 snub revolver and says, "Drive". 
I didn't drop the flag because I was hoping I'd attract attention of a cop with a pax in car and no flag drop. He directed me to drive towards the piers. I said, 'I have a few bucks here, but I just started." Lie. He said, "Just drive." and kept directing me to the docks. Not good.
I got to thinking. And I got mad. I mean, really mad. He was going to shoot me, search for money and walk away. Nope. Not me. This assheal is going to hell with me.
I slowly started accelerating. He noticed and said, 'slow down'. I goosed the gas and flicked the car into a pole. Last thing I remember till I woke up in ER.
The nurse told me that he went through the windshield and was hurt critically. I had a broken clavicle, arm, and a broken nose (steering wheel). Found out later that there was a bullet hole in the door, about a half inch from my belly button. He fired _before_ impact, and missed.

For weeks the cops kept trying to get me to admit that I drove into the pole on purpose. An atty told me that if I did I might be charged with assault. I just kept insistig that it was an accident, that I was scared and nervous and didn't pay attention.

I was told that the pax would spend the rest of his life as a paraplegic. He got a big settlement for the 'accident', so I guess it was a happy ending for all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for the few drivers who totally object to front seat pax, what on earth do you when there are 3 pax? When I'm a pax 90% of the time I have my family with me. The possibility of all 3 of us being in the back seat is zero. I take the front, they go in the back. Driver accommodates us as they should. This forum really does not represent the driving population. Just saying.



MiamiKid said:


> and write up


no doubt sent to your special friend at Uber, aye?


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> For weeks the cops kept trying to get me to admit that I drove into the pole on purpose. An atty told me that if I did I might be charged with assault. I just kept insistig that it was an accident, that I was scared and nervous and didn't pay attention.
> 
> I was told that the pax would spend the rest of his life as a paraplegic. He got a big settlement for the 'accident', so I guess it was a happy ending for all.


Wait, a settlement from whom? Your insurance? How was he ever considered a legitimate pax?


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


Obviously, you don't know martial arts. An elbow to the temple from the back seat could completely disable a person. A common Muy Thai move or Krav Maga.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


The rule of the passenger tells them to give the driver personal space and sit in back


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> @Mkang14 is a front seat gal
> 
> View attachment 413001


&#128077;&#128077;



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> The rule of the passenger tells them to give the driver personal space and sit in back


When riding, will sit where I DAMN well please. Get over it.

And an attitude, or refusal, results in zero tip and down rating. And am 80 - 90% very generous tipper.

When driving, not only cool with front seat, actually prefer it. &#128526;



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> The rule of the passenger tells them to give the driver personal space and sit in back


BTW: There is no such thing as passenger rule. Particularly, when I'm riding. 
&#128526;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The only time I like a pax sitting in the back is if I'm back there doing narcotics with them.

Buisness in the front. Party in the back.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And no problem giving you ZERO tip, one ☆ and write up.
> 
> Have done it several times and thoroughly enjoyed doing so.
> &#128526;


You sound like you would do something like that....Ummm whats it called, oh yeah.....entitled prick
What is it about sitting in front that you desire, easier to get that crotch grab??


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


The guy is already racist and entitled. It's not about the front seat. It's the fact that an Uber Driver told Mr CEO no. To make things worst a Black Uber Driver told him no.

It's all about the Fragile EGO of an entitled rich snowflake


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another reason to minimize front seat use is that it puts the passenger that much closer to you in regards to spreading the flu or the corona virus.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> You sound like you would do something like that....Ummm whats it called, oh yeah.....entitled prick
> What is it about sitting in front that you desire, easier to get that crotch grab??


Most people sit in front. Get over it.

But hey, no problem giving you that one ☆, zero tip, write up. 
&#128526;



Cdub2k said:


> The guy is already racist and entitled. It's not about the front seat. It's the fact that an Uber Driver told Mr CEO no. To make things worst a Black Uber Driver told him no.
> 
> It's all about the Fragile EGO of an entitled rich snowflake


No it's because the customer expected basic customer service and respect.

The Uber driver was the extreme racist here.

If a customer called me an obscene name, challenged or used a racist slur, I would NOT feel the urge to alert the media. That's a whimp and a wussy.

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Deepscout said:


> Wait, a settlement from whom? Your insurance? How was he ever considered a legitimate pax?


That's kind of what I wondered ... the flag was never dropped, he never paid ... so, was he a pax?
The insurance of the cab company paid six figures ... not much really, considering. A paraplegic can't get along long on that. 
I guess I should feel bad about it - but I still think he was gonna kill me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> If Gig drivers commit career suicide
> over a Dog, I guess some will over a front seat.
> With the right legal counsel I'm confident this driver smells a big payday from CEO.


&#129300;









&#129303;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129300;
> View attachment 413026
> 
> 
> &#129303;


YES! &#128077;
&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it's really simple; if the pax wants to sit in the front, they should get to. Period.


I let passengers sit wherever they want but I've never been assaulted like this driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I've never been assaulted like this driver.


Pretty sure 99.999% of drivers are not assaulted if a pax sits in the front.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Pretty sure 99.999% of drivers are not assaulted if a pax sits in the front.


No, but some pax are ugly and can be creepy and may even have bad body odor. Prefer that they are farther away. LOL.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No, but some pax are ugly and can be creepy and may even have bad body odor. Prefer that they are farther away. LOL.


Those pax you stick in the trunk. &#128513;


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

There is a simple thing you can do to "direct" people to the back seat.Works like a charm.
I always have my front passenger seat moved all the way forward,with the back rest in the most upward position.
I have seen plenty passengers grabbing the front door handle,then they saw the seat moved up.
Then they move to the back door. Every once in a while i have pax ask me."where do you like me to sit?"
I tell them "why dont you sit in the back, i made extra room back there and you can enjoy the buffet and the open bar.
( i have water and mints lol)Most think its funny and sit down without complaining.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

radikia said:


> I'll tell you what , come pick me up and I'll sit in the back , and you'll find out how wrong you are . The hard way !


What the H???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> There is a simple thing you can do to "direct" people to the back seat.Works like a charm.
> I always have my front passenger seat moved all the way forward,with the back rest in the most upward position.
> I have seen plenty passengers grabbing the front door handle,then they saw the seat moved up.
> Then they move to the back door. Every once in a while i have pax ask me."where do you like me to sit?"
> ...


With me you'll get one ☆, zero tip and serious write up. Get over it. 
&#128526;


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> What the H???


Don't use my post out of context
You have a bright future as a "journalist"
My comment was a reply to this post :


doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


Get a clue before commenting on someone else's post


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


 I was sucker punched to the side of the head by a entitled drunk, while I was still driving.
If he had been sitting up front next to me he still could've sucker punch me in the front of the face with a backhand.
Either situation sucks equally.
You pick your poison, roll the dice and take your chances.



radikia said:


> Don't use my post out of context
> You have a bright future as a "journalist"
> My comment was a reply to this post :
> 
> Get a clue before commenting on someone else's post


 So you're not threatening to kick the other posters ass over something so insignificant as that prior post.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I was sucker punched to the side of the head by a entitled drunk, while I was still driving.
> If he had been sitting up front next to me he still could've sucker punch me in the front of the face with a backhand.
> Either situation sucks equally.
> You pick your poison, roll the dice and take your chances.
> ...


Other poster was under the impression that a driver can't be sucker punched by someone sitting in the back seat .
I merely offered my services in order to show that poster just how wrong they are 
Isn't there a troll convention in Cali this weekend that you have to attend ?


----------



## Scary ride (Feb 1, 2020)

Sit in the back or get the hell out asshat! Don’t make enough to put up with that shit. Pax is lucky he didn’t get his ass kicked.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Another reason to minimize front seat use is that it puts the passenger that much closer to you in regards to spreading the flu or the corona virus.


That one is BS. When you are sharing about 25 cubic feet of air it doesn't matter where you are sitting. You are all breathing each others breath and farts.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> A knife through the seat.





XLnoGas said:


> How thick are your seats?
> 
> what's got me paranoid is in some cars there's the space under the headrest


There's usually a thin covering over a void in the back of a seat in the lumbar region. Stab the back of a seat and your hand goes in too. The actual meat of the seat back is usually only a couple inches thick.



MiamiKid said:


> With me you'll get one ☆, zero tip and serious write up. Get over it.
> &#128526;


Why are you even here?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm reminded of a thread where someone tried to convince me that CEOs deserve to be on the pedestal that we put them on. 

I'm not sure how blaming alcohol is going to save him. All alcohol does is brings out what's buried deep inside. Those are his true feelings, he just suppressed them. He can't effectively manage with this video out there. Time for him to take his golden parachute and disappear. I wonder if I'd get a golden parachute if I used salty language like that at work.......


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> With me you'll get one ☆, zero tip and serious write up. Get over it.
> &#128526;


Oh, come on, @MajorBummer had a pretty diplomatic way to handle it. But in general, an Uber rider has paid for all four passenger seats, and should be able to choose.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I'm reminded of a thread where someone tried to convince me that CEOs deserve to be on the pedestal that we put them on.
> 
> I'm not sure how blaming alcohol is going to save him. All alcohol does is brings out what's buried deep inside. Those are his true feelings, he just suppressed them. He can't effectively manage with this video out there. Time for him to take his golden parachute and disappear. I wonder if I'd get a golden parachute if I used salty language like that at work.......


&#129315;&#129315;
Still not over it means sad life.
and what a stretch.

speaking of salty...

Looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I'm not really concerned about getting sucker punched (was being sarcastic) or someone taking my phone. But that is because I live in Utah and hardly anything that exciting ever happens here. Biggest worry is the Utah Jazz loosing 5 in a row.... geezzz... that is a crime!


Didn't a guy meet a girl that dropped her off in a Lyft in the middle of nowhere Utah who later killed and burned her ...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


Like this~


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;
> Still not over it means sad life.
> and what a stretch.
> 
> ...


I was actually talking about the guy that I had a SENSIBLE discussion with in that thread, but how self-centered of you to think I was talking about you. Sorry, not sorry to disappoint.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I was actually talking about the guy that I had a SENSIBLE discussion with in that thread, but how self-centered of you to think I was talking about you. Sorry, not sorry to disappoint.


Uhhh huh.

sure.

whatever makes you feel better 

Still a super far stretch


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Uhhh huh.
> 
> sure.
> 
> ...


You don't have enough character to afford rent in my head. :wink:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


If there were no video and the rider complained the driver would be threatened with deacrptivation or deactivated for not allowing all 4 seats to be available (even though only 1 rider).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> You don't have enough character to afford rent in my head. :wink:


And you don't really have anything of substance to say &#128129;&#127995;‍♀&#128129;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## 7DellUberEats7 (Jan 18, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> I have rarely had problem pax. And the ones I have had issue with have been front seat riders more than back. For example I had a front seat pax that kept eyeballing and asking questions about my phone. It was so concerning that I made sure to hold on to the phone while ending the ride and pretending to need do other things on it. Hence my concern for the safety of my phone.
> 
> I just wonder the motivations of someone who wants to sit in the front so bad, he needs to go on a tirade when told "no"


They believe you're their personal chauffeur and what they ask for should be granted, also, he was (was, I love that) a CEO who probably rarely hears no so he was sooooo offended that he had to pull that chunk outta his a** and call the driver a Ni***r, well imo that driver was super cool cause after I cussed him out and talked about his mom (dead or alive doesn't matter) being one he would probably never use Uber again for fear of running across me again


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

My 2 cents:

If you want people to ride in the front seat, you should NOT be a uber or lyft driver, i mean, that makes no common sense.
You could never do line/pool, but what in the world happens when someone takes an UberX and has 4 people? you squeezing them in the back?

Furthermore, anybody thinks they are "safer" when somebody sits in the back is delusional. They still cant do whatever they want to you from the back as the front, including YES, taking your phone or tablet. They can just hit you in the head with a brick , because you will never see it coming, and then take your phone wallet etc.

So uber driver is wrong for not letting people sit in front (he needs another job)
The pax is wrong of course for calling the driver out his name


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's really simple; if the pax wants to sit in the front, they should get to. Period.


Nope.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


The two things I don't understand about this whole event are 1. Why did the driver release the video of the event to the media. 2. What is the news value of the video that the TV station thought that this was really "news"? I'm old school at age 64, the idea of snitching on and embarrassing someone- even someone I don't know who was a pain in the butt- just isn't part of my ethos.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> I'd be willing to bet most drivers don't have the adequate skill set to defend from a sudden attack from either the front or back. Especially if they are concentrating on driving.
> 
> Unless you have learned defensive skills from the military, law enforcement, self defense classes, or on the streets (or are carrying a weapon) chances are you are a sitting duck if pax attacks, no matter where they are sitting.


Umm...having been an LEO I can assure you that a driver, regardless of training, is a sitting duck unless pax is carefully searched handcuffed behind their back and then belted into rear seat of a car with cage and bars on rear windows...and even those measures aren't foolproof.

Since those measures aren't an option for U/L driving, the whole vulnerability discussion is nonsense.



MiamiKid said:


> I demand front seat when riding.
> 
> Thug drivers need to get over it!
> 
> ...


If you "demand" anything of me without valid reason, instant cancel. You'll have an opportunity to ruminate on your "demands" while you wait for the next poor fool driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> the whole vulnerability discussion is nonsense.


Agreed. So pax can sit in front. They paid for the ride and drivers agreed they had seating for 4. Done.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And I will take your space. Quickly.
> 
> Don't understand what the issue is with the "lower classed" drivers; but, get a life.
> 
> ...


Not if I leave the front pax door locked...which I do, every time!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like some of these people think for their crummy 8 bux they like own you or something, you know?


like your employer?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Most people sit in front. Get over it.
> 
> But hey, no problem giving you that one ☆, zero tip, write up.
> &#128526;
> ...


 Too bad you can't spell "wimp"

I think it an excellent issue for media coverage - highlights the occasional entitled nut jobs we get stuck with.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> If there were no video and the rider complained the driver would be threatened with deacrptivation or deactivated for not allowing all 4 seats to be available (even though only 1 rider).


Maybe - but the requirement to have four seats available does not translate to being required to allow a single pax up front. OTPH if drivers were employees, employer could exert that level of control...but we are ICs



MajorBummer said:


> There is a simple thing you can do to "direct" people to the back seat.Works like a charm.
> I always have my front passenger seat moved all the way forward,with the back rest in the most upward position.
> I have seen plenty passengers grabbing the front door handle,then they saw the seat moved up.
> Then they move to the back door. Every once in a while i have pax ask me."where do you like me to sit?"
> ...


I leave the front pax door locked, position the car so nearest door to pax is right rear door, and I reach across and open the right rear door. Those 3 cues combine to work smoothly 99% of the time.

If pax RESPECTFULLY requests to sit up front and states a valid reason - carsickness, medical issue, or just wants to use mirror, that is fine, I allow it...but during the conversation I have NOT started the ride and am using the opportunity to assess whether I want to give the pax their highly-discounted VC-subsidized cab ride.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The two things I don't understand about this whole event are 1. Why did the driver release the video of the event to the media. 2. What is the news value of the video that the TV station thought that this was really "news"? I'm old school at age 64, the idea of snitching on and embarrassing someone- even someone I don't know who was a pain in the butt- just isn't part of my ethos.


The news value is to illustrate that racism is alive and well in our society, even by folks with advantages, money and leadership roles. That the CEO of a large company would resort to such behavior is newsworthy...and happily as has often been the case , lost his job because his company was properly ashamed of harboring a leader with such attitudes. We are ALL (with exception of rider) better off as a result of this incident and how it played out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Umm...having been an LEO I can assure you that a driver, regardless of training, is a sitting duck unless pax is carefully searched handcuffed behind their back and then belted into rear seat of a car with cage and bars on rear windows...and even those measures aren't foolproof.
> 
> Since those measures aren't an option for U/L driving, the whole vulnerability discussion is nonsense.
> 
> ...


Guess what? Never happened and not gonna happen.

You'd be deactivated so fast your head would spin!

Don't even think about it.
&#128526;



JaxUberLyft said:


> Too bad you can't spell "wimp"
> 
> I think it an excellent issue for media coverage - highlights the occasional entitled nut jobs we get stuck with.
> 
> ...





JaxUberLyft said:


> Not if I leave the front pax door locked...which I do, every time!


BTW: If I sit in back, of some homies car, the ride's totally free. On you!

Thanks.
&#128526;


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Guess what? Never happened and not gonna happen.
> 
> You'd be deactivated so fast your head would spin!
> 
> ...


Umm...whatever.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You'd be deactivated so fast your head would spin!


for tone, balance and accuracy Uber most likely ignores any feedback from you and certainly would never tell you if a driver was removed from the platform. The who 'boy cried wolf' a bit too many times.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


I think this has to do more with a rich white guy in a red state being told what to do by a minority than him needing the front seat. Unfortunately for him Arizona is a 1 party consent state and the guy was able to catch it on camera.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*LOL*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In regards to self defense having them behind you reduces your options for fighting back.

As for the snatching or your cell situation?

well...

I keep mine mounted left of the steering wheel.

As for my preference or where the customer is seated?

On a party of 4 someone is going to be up front so I have to be prepped for it to happen. 

if I drop off at a hotel/restaraunt I could easily get flagged by people wanting a ride on the spot.

im always “ready” for a party of 4.

and in the last few years I’ve had a few people try to steel the tablet out of the taxi.

Good luck doing a snatch and grab on something that’s bolted down lol.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I had a white collar pax the other get in front with a briefcase, then presume to adjust the vents, seat, and sun visor. Of course the kicker, "how bout some music?!"


How about "**** off"? My car and I am an IC. I get you from point A to point B safely. That's my ONLY job.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Unfortunately, it can go the other way around too.
> 
> Insistent pax who is unhappy about sitting in the back, has the option to wave the Card of False Accusation anytime for the ultimate revenge, and a refund.


not when smart driver has a dash cam!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Had a pax recently sit in front seat and put his Gatorade bottle in my cup holder 1/2 full . 30 minute ride he never shut up and got out car and took drink with him, end ride and I go to spit in my bottle I keep in the cup holder as I chew tobacco , when I could not find it I relished that I had put my chew cup in door cup holder and then thought , damn I swear I spit in that Gatorade bottle at least 3 times on the ride as he spoke nonstop. Oh well , made me smile


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> like your employer?


 Employer and customers are not the same things.
Most the time customers are reasonable I would say about 95% of the time but there's always that 5%


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just keep the seat all the way forward, for extra measures keep a greasy pizza box, fake vomit, crinkled up tissues used napkins, a cooler. I think they even have a fake water puddle to put on it.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

This is not a matter of being employee or IC. As a driver your job is to provide 4 seats available for any ride. Passengers can use any seat they want.
As an IC it is your right to cancel or refuse any ride which I hope Uber deactivates all drivers like this immidiately.
For this video both driver and passenger should be deactivated from Uber community.

I use Uber as a driver and passenger all the time, always sit in front seat as a passenger. If the seat is moved forward I move it back and then get in the car which I never had a problem with a driver before. I get carsick when I travel in rear seat of a car.

I've seen some posts which are like "I'm a woman and I dont want man next to me" Move to Saudi Arabia then. All your problems would be solved.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Wipe those tears , back away from the keyboard , it will be alright


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If you "demand" anything of me without valid reason, instant cancel. You'll have an opportunity to ruminate on your "demands" while you wait for the next poor fool driver.


Try being a little flexible. Otherwise you'll have a hard time working with humans if you ever decide/forced to move out of being a RS IC.



BBslider001 said:


> How about "@@@@ off"? My car and I am an IC. I get you from point A to point B safely. That's my ONLY job.


That sounds like you create an issue for minor things and arent focused on just getting someone from point a to point b.



Ubertool said:


> Had a pax recently sit in front seat and put his Gatorade bottle in my cup holder 1/2 full . 30 minute ride he never shut up and got out car and took drink with him, end ride and I go to spit in my bottle I keep in the cup holder as I chew tobacco , when I could not find it I relished that I had put my chew cup in door cup holder and then thought , damn I swear I spit in that Gatorade bottle at least 3 times on the ride as he spoke nonstop. Oh well , made me smile


That's disgusting. You're such a tool &#128514;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Try being a little flexible. Otherwise you'll have a hard time working with humans if you ever decide/forced to move out of being a RS IC.
> 
> 
> That sounds like you create an issue for minor things and arent focused on just getting someone from point a to point b.
> ...


My car , my spit cup&#129488;&#128523;


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That sounds like you create an issue for minor things and arent focused on just getting someone from point a to point b.


Anyone trying to control my environment for any duration is far from a minor issue. While 98 percent are respectful, the other 2 percent need occasional reminding. To each his own.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

iheartsubarus said:


> I think this has to do more with a rich white guy in a red state being told what to do by a minority than him needing the front seat. Unfortunately for him Arizona is a 1 party consent state and the guy was able to catch it on camera.


With the passenger on this. However, also, strongly support one party consent.

And the main reason I'm supporting the pax, is because I'm sick of seeing this kind of dialogue blasted all over the media.

What the pax did was obscene; but, does not need made a federal case. Shouldn't even be on media.

The driver could have easily handled this on his own with Uber.


njn said:


> well, the ex ceo can sue the driver and uber for posting the video like the taco bell guy did.
> 
> he could have a case because the driver refused service and there was no assault.


Am with the driver somewhat; however, would never use racial slurs.

Also, see the pax side as he does have the right to refuse service. And no, the pax would not have a legal case because he's not in a protected group, nor covered under the ADA.

So guess I'm actually in the middle. As a driver, would never refuse front seat service, without good reason. And if I had a good reason, would just not accept that pax at all.

As a rider, I demand front seat; but, would never take it to the same level as the CEO. Not even close. Would damn sure down rate, zero tip and possible write up. That's it.

And the driver taking this to social media? Entitled libetard!

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I'd record it, then short the company's stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


Don't wake up the dead....


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

supor said:


> This is not a matter of being employee or IC. As a driver your job is to provide 4 seats available for any ride. Passengers can use any seat they want.
> As an IC it is your right to cancel or refuse any ride which I hope Uber deactivates all drivers like this immidiately.
> For this video both driver and passenger should be deactivated from Uber community.
> 
> ...


Again, to each his own. My car, my rules. It's pretty simple. If there are three or four, sure. If a pax is questionable enough to me, I don't pick them at all.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


Am a driver and rider. As driver, cool with front seat and, in fact, prefer them to sit there. But they're the customer, and the customer is ALWAYS right.

As a rider, I demand front seat. Have yet to have a ride canceled (would deactivate the driver). A refusal, or even suggestion, now earns the driver a one ☆, ZERO tip and write up.

Guess what? The refusals save tons of money with zero tips an ride credits! I'm the customer and will sit where I DAMN well please.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

BBslider001 said:


> Again, to each his own. My car, my rules. It's pretty simple. If there are three or four, sure. If a pax is questionable enough to me, I don't pick them at all.


Your car your rules apply only when you are offline.

When you are online and have a passenger, Uber's rules apply. You can't have a dress code or seat code for the passengers in your car.

I hope drivers like you shows up when I use Uber as a passenger. You guys will be terminated next day.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

supor said:


> Your car your rules apply only when you are offline.
> 
> When you are online and have a passenger, Uber's rules apply. You can't have a dress code or seat code for the passengers in your car.
> 
> I hope drivers like you shows up when I use Uber as a passenger. You guys will be terminated next day.


LOL.....WTF ever. The pax's name does get added to the title when they get in the vehicle. I pay the note and the insurance. MY car, MY rules, period.




DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


Extremely well put. I also just don't understand why other drivers care so much and threaten to get me or us deactivated of they are ever a passenger in my vehicle. SJWs I guess??

For the record, my rating had not been affected whatsoever by this ridiculousness. AGAIN, to reach his own. This ain't kindergarten. Jesus.....



MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver and rider. As driver, cool with front seat and, in fact, prefer them to sit there. But they're the customer, and the customer is ALWAYS right.
> 
> As a rider, I demand front seat. Have yet to have a ride canceled (would deactivate the driver). A refusal, or even suggestion, now earns the driver a one ☆, ZERO tip and write up.
> 
> ...


LOL... Not in my car you wouldn't with that chitty demeanor.... And yeah that kind of stuff is obvious in the way a person carries themselves. And, for the record, they only way to get a driver deactivated for no front seat is by lying about them. Is this who you are? Making up shit to get driver's deactivated cuz your feelings got hurt when you were denied your way in some one else's vehicle with property that does NOT belong to you? You pay for a ride from point A to point B. You are not paying for having your way with someone else's property at your discretion. It does NOT belong to Uber or you because you pay pennies for miles and minutes. Your momma needs to teach you some manners again. Demand?? LOL That is the language of a juvenile. Words are lost on people like you who "demand" their way. Does a tantrum follow when you are told to get in the back? Oh yeah, you call to get the driver fired. Run your business how you want to. I will run mine how I want to. America and the IC....amazing.

This entire front seat argument is a joke and pointless. TO EACH HIS OWN. Some of you need to go back to grade school and re-learn simple etiquette. Don't touch or take what isn't yours. Mind your own business. Don't be a tattle tale. Remember those?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> This entire front seat argument is a joke and pointless.


yup. agree. With 3 or 4 pax you would have no choice. So with one, kinda the same. Yup, pointless. We agree ! woohoo.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

BBslider001 said:


> LOL.....WTF ever. The pax's name does get added to the title when they get in the vehicle. I pay the note and the insurance. MY car, MY rules, period.


You can think or say whatever you want. Which doesn't have nothing to do with the contract you signed when you signed up for Uber. Next time read carefully what you signed up for. You are always free to stop driving for Uber and do whatever you want with your car and insurance. Nobody is going to take your car away from you by sitting in the front seat don't be that nervous.

When you accept a ride, the contract that you signed says that your car must have 4 seats AVAILABLE for the passengers. You can ask them to sit in rear but they have right to refuse and sit in the front. Because Uber platform and Uber X regulations promises them a car with 4 seats will be AVAILABLE for them. If you cancel a ride because of this reason that's a violation of your contract and a good reason for termination.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Very good video on topic for this discussion... Common sense really. Shame it has to be explained to some people.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> Very good video on topic for this discussion... Common sense really. Shame it has to be explained to some people.


And it's a shame other drivers seem to care what choices others make about their business. This is taken way too seriously.



supor said:


> You can think or say whatever you want. Which doesn't have nothing to do with the contract you signed when you signed up for Uber. Next time read carefully what you signed up for. You are always free to stop driving for Uber and do whatever you want with your car and insurance. Nobody is going to take your car away from you by sitting in the front seat don't be that nervous.
> 
> When you accept a ride, the contract that you signed says that your car must have 4 seats AVAILABLE for the passengers. You can ask them to sit in rear but they have right to refuse and sit in the front. Because Uber platform and Uber X regulations promises them a car with 4 seats will be AVAILABLE for them. If you cancel a ride because of this reason that's a violation of your contract and a good reason for termination.


Go. Fly! Be free!


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Most people sit in front. Get over it.
> 
> But hey, no problem giving you that one ☆, zero tip, write up.
> &#128526;
> ...


ummm most people dont sit in front .Period.
Miami kids reply to my post earlier claiming i would get a write up ,a 1 star and no tip should clearly illustrate to all drivers why sometimes you get an unexplainable,undeserved 1star or low rating. this kind of attitude is luckily not too common and should not be expected as normal.
I have never ever received a 1 star for suggesting people sit in the back.(2350+ plus rides Uber,650 lyft). 4.97 rating uber ,5.0 Lyft
Confrontation is not the way to go and if done correctly people are just fine sitting in the back.
If a passenger asks me if they can sit in the front i usually reply: " You can sit where ever you want , just not in my seat.But if you sit in front you definatly have to buckle up so you dont damage my airbag should it go off".Again,humor being the icebreaker here but it works.
Miami kid would probably give me another 1 star and a write up but thats to expect from grumpy people with no sense of humor.
I,ll stick with funny, works for me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> LOL.....WTF ever. The pax's name does get added to the title when they get in the vehicle. I pay the note and the insurance. MY car, MY rules, period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude, YOU need to understand basic customer service. The customer is ALWAYS right. And will sit where I please. Period.

You're an example why many drivers deserve ZERO tips. Yep, would get you deactivated.



MajorBummer said:


> ummm most people dont sit in front .Period.
> Miami kids reply to my post earlier claiming i would get a write up ,a 1 star and no tip should clearly illustrate to all drivers why sometimes you get an unexplainable,undeserved 1star or low rating. this kind of attitude is luckily not too common and should not be expected as normal.
> I have never ever received a 1 star for suggesting people sit in the back.(2350+ plus rides Uber,650 lyft). 4.97 rating uber ,5.0 Lyft
> Confrontation is not the way to go and if done correctly people are just fine sitting in the back.
> ...


Everybody sits up front. Proven.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> ummm most people dont sit in front .Period.
> Miami kids reply to my post earlier claiming i would get a write up ,a 1 star and no tip should clearly illustrate to all drivers why sometimes you get an unexplainable,undeserved 1star or low rating. this kind of attitude is luckily not too common and should not be expected as normal.
> I have never ever received a 1 star for suggesting people sit in the back.(2350+ plus rides Uber,650 lyft). 4.97 rating uber ,5.0 Lyft
> Confrontation is not the way to go and if done correctly people are just fine sitting in the back.
> ...


Sounds like an adult talking...weird.



MiamiKid said:


> Hey dude, YOU need to understand basic customer service. The customer is ALWAYS right. And will sit where I please. Period.
> 
> You're an example why many drivers deserve ZERO tips. Yep, would get you deactivated.
> 
> ...


Do you booboo....keep on.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Reality is, NO ONE, not even customer service reps believe that the customer is always right. At least, not the customer service reps in reputable companies anyway. 
In the automotive field, its not uncommon for the rep at the desk to look people dead in the face and tell them to stfu is slightly more professional terms to get their point across. Its actually common practice to explain to the costumer why they're wrong, and what needs to be done to correct what they managed to somehow F-up.

In my field, if the costumer was always right, every shop would be out of business and replaced in a never ending cycle because they would just hemorrhage funds and labor. They'd never be able to pay their workers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Reality is, NO ONE, not even customer service reps believe that the customer is always right. At least, not the customer service reps in reputable companies anyway.
> In the automotive field, its not uncommon for the rep at the desk to look people dead in the face and tell them to stfu is slightly more professional terms to get their point across. Its actually common practice to explain to the costumer why they're wrong, and what needs to be done to correct what they managed to somehow F-up.
> 
> In my field, if the costumer was always right, every shop would be out of business and replaced in a never ending cycle because they would just hemorrhage funds and labor. They'd never be able to pay their workers.


Will sit where I please or ride for free! &#128515;&#128515;

Thanks Uber!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will sit where I please or ride for free! &#128515;&#128515;
> Thanks Uber!


My dash cam and equally crude report will assure that I do not work for free. Do whatcha wanna. And, if you DO happen to get the money taken from me, and get me booted from the platform I'll make sure you get served. Out of principle. Don't care that it'll cost me much more than I get.  
Not everyone you meet will be a doormat doll.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Reality is, NO ONE, not even customer service reps believe that the customer is always right. At least, not the customer service reps in reputable companies anyway.
> In the automotive field, its not uncommon for the rep at the desk to look people dead in the face and tell them to stfu is slightly more professional terms to get their point across. Its actually common practice to explain to the costumer why they're wrong, and what needs to be done to correct what they managed to somehow F-up.
> 
> In my field, if the costumer was always right, every shop would be out of business and replaced in a never ending cycle because they would just hemorrhage funds and labor. They'd never be able to pay their workers.


Logic for juvenile thinkers is wasted words, especially if they're in the middle of a temper tantrum. Great points though and absolutely true. Customer service also doesn't include a customer telling a business owner how they're going to run their business. Again, childish thinking.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> My dash cam and equally crude report will assure that I do not work for free. Do whatcha wanna. And, if you DO happen to get the money taken from me, and get me booted from the platform I'll make sure you get served. Out of principle. Don't care that it'll cost me much more than I get. :biggrin:
> Not everyone you meet will be a doormat doll.


Love to see you try that. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Love to see you try that.


You wouldn't be the first piece of gum off my shoe that I've taken for every cent that I could. But I digress. Maybe one day you'll work for a real business and start to understand how the real world actually works. I wish you the very best in luck.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> You wouldn't be the first piece of gum off my shoe that I've taken for every cent that I could. But I digress. Maybe one day you'll work for a real business and start to understand how the real world actually works. I wish you the very best in luck.


I know the world very well. Could certainly teach you a few things.

And try checking out some actual legal precedents before you go spewing out nonsense.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Hey dude, YOU need to understand basic customer service. The customer is ALWAYS right. And will sit where I please. Period.
> 
> You're an example why many drivers deserve ZERO tips. Yep, would get you deactivated.
> 
> ...


Maybe in miami.Not here in the north east.People sit in the back 99% of the time not because i make them,they just do. Taxi habbit maybe?
You do seem to have anger issues. May i suggest a time out at the beach and relax a little.:grumpy::sour::cigar::laugh::biggrin:


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm mystified by the 2-3 "riders" in this topic who claim they always ride up front...how does that work if the passenger front door remains locked during pickup?

I've been at this 2 years and 4500 rides, and that's my MO...lots of ant chest thumping going on here!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> ummm most people dont sit in front .Period.


not 100%. 3 pax situation 1 will go to the front. 4 pax, no choice. It seems it's only the single pax that upsets some drivers when they sit in the front. I agreed I had 4 doors and 4 seat belts. Paying customer can sit where the frak they want. I simply don't give a frak. It's temporary. sheesh.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I'm mystified by the 2-3 "riders" in this topic who claim they always ride up front...how does that work if the passenger front door remains locked during pickup?
> 
> I've been at this 2 years and 4500 rides, and that's my MO...lots of ant chest thumping going on here!


Up front, or ride's on the driver. Been doing this 4 1/2 years. 80% of drivers cool. They receive generous tip, 5☆.

The "homies from the other side of the tracks", who refuse or cop an attitude, pay for the ride! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
&#128077;&#128077;

Some deactivated.

Thanks Uber! 
&#128526;


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh man, this is Post gave me a good laugh to start my day.

Anyone who says the customer is always right has no clue what that actually means. That saying is based on economics supply and demand. You wouldn't open up, A restaurant that sells all meat items in a vegan community.

Your car your rules.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I'm mystified by the 2-3 "riders" in this topic who claim they always ride up front...how does that work if the passenger front door remains locked during pickup?
> 
> I've been at this 2 years and 4500 rides, and that's my MO...lots of ant chest thumping going on here!


how do u handle uber x with 4 pax?



SHalester said:


> not 100%. 3 pax situation 1 will go to the front. 4 pax, no choice. It seems it's only the single pax that upsets some drivers when they sit in the front. I agreed I had 4 doors and 4 seat belts. Paying customer can sit where the frak they want. I simply don't give a frak. It's temporary. sheesh.


I don't udnerstand how driver will not let anyone sit in the front, but will let them sit in front if 4 pax Uberx. That makes no sense, if they in the front they in the front, no matter how many people are or aren't in the baack


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

sadboy said:


> Oh man, this is Post gave me a good laugh to start my day.
> 
> Anyone who says the customer is always right has no clue what that actually means. That saying is based on economics supply and demand. You wouldn't open up, A restaurant that sells all meat items in a vegan community.
> 
> Your car your rules.


Customer's always right. Period. And I'm proving it. As a driver, am 100% cool with the front seat. Also, collecting huge tips!

What my customers really like is when I show how them how to deal with the "homie" drivers. They love it when they learn how to get free ride credits&#128184;! &#128515;&#128515;

As a rider, I demand, and get, the front seat. Or ride's on the driver.

Thanks Uber!
&#128077;


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> The driver is facing away from the pax in the back seat. How is the driver going to get sucker punched?
> 
> The seat/headrest is between the hostile pax and driver. Vulnerable areas of the driver's body are facing way from pax if they are in the back.


he might get his throat cut , i rather have a sucker punch from a passenger infront


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If you demand


MiamiKid said:


> Customer's always right. Period. And I'm proving it. As a driver, am 100% cool with the front seat. Also, collecting huge tips!
> 
> What my customers really like is when I show how them how to deal with the "homie" drivers. They love it when they learn how to get free ride credits&#128184;! &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> ...


If you demand, but then don't receive your ride from me because I cancel for rider overly-entitled behavior...how is the ride you don't get on me? PhillipIndia may give you a ride credit, to get you to go away, but that's on them, not me.

It is very rare, but it has happened - the boarding process goes sideways and I say:

"Sir / Mam, I can see that you are very upset with me...I'm very sorry about that...I've gone ahead and cancelled the ride, no charge to you, and I'm sure the next driver will better meet your needs...good day!"

Call it in to safety line - "agitated / out-of-control passenger made me feel unsafe so I cancelled the ride - please see that I'm not paired with them again...thank you so much!"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L


JaxUberLyft said:


> If you demand
> 
> If you demand, but then don't receive your ride from me because I cancel for rider overly-entitled behavior...how is the ride you don't get on me? PhillipIndia may give you a ride credit, to get you to go away, but that's on them, not me.
> 
> ...


Spew out all the nonsense all you want. Has never happened in 4 1/2 years. Not once. 90 - 95%, of drivers, are cool with front seat.

Never had a driver cancel and won't. On the rare occasion I take the rear seat, simply one star and zero tip. Then BRUTAL write up. Result: Apology and free ride. Don't care who pays for it.

And willing to bet you wouldn't even think about pulling your little stunt on me. &#128513;

My two cents.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> It perfect position for the rider to choke you out and be in a position of control while you can't do anything. Anyways got plenty of these videos online. You'll notice a lot of them start from the back seat.
> 
> To answer your question of how do you get punched from behind... The last two video show it very well. As you can see they have absolutely no problem whatsoever while the driver is completely defenseless at the onslaught.
> 
> ...


Man, that first video really surprised me. Guess I'm terrible at reading people cause the way he was talking and the way he was dressed, I did not expect that.

Shows you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Then BRUTAL write up.


..most likely Uber ignore and then removes ratings you post. Boy who cried wolf way too many times. Circular file for your 'write ups'.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If you demand
> 
> If you demand, but then don't receive your ride from me because I cancel for rider overly-entitled behavior...how is the ride you don't get on me? PhillipIndia may give you a ride credit, to get you to go away, but that's on them, not me.
> 
> ...


I mean basically... People acting like they can force themselves on a driver and force the driver to let them sit in the front seat of their own car. That's entitlement and weirdo behavior. Sadly, if you do the job long enough you'll run into a werdo like some of the posters here or Mr. CEO Hans Berglund of Agroplasma but bottom line is stick to your guns... Uber and Lyft cannot deactivate a driver for insisting that a single passenger sit in the rear seat. If they could, that would have come to light on this site long ago. Never heard of a single driver being deactivated for such a thing. Uber and Lyft knows its our vehicle and our choice. They can't do anything about it. Only thing pax can do is whine & complain as you drive away, then call Uber/ Lyft for a free ride. If they give the entitled pax a free ride so what do I care? Only thing I care about is no consequences for me as a driver and I still didn't allow the weirdo in my car.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Again, to each his own. My car, my rules. It's pretty simple. If there are three or four, sure. If a pax is questionable enough to me, I don't pick them at all.


Your car, your rules -until you decide to hire or lease your car for money. Now you have given someone else authority to make the rules.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> I mean basically... People acting like they can force themselves on a driver and force the driver to let them sit in the front seat of their own car. That's entitlement and weirdo behavior. Sadly, if you do the job long enough you'll run into a werdo like some of the posters here or Mr. CEO Hans Berglund of Agroplasma but bottom line is stick to your guns... Uber and Lyft cannot deactivate a driver for insisting that a single passenger sit in the rear seat. If they could, that would have come to light on this site long ago. Never heard of a single driver being deactivated for such a thing. Uber and Lyft knows its our vehicle and our choice. They can't do anything about it. Only thing pax can do is whine & complain as you drive away, then call Uber/ Lyft for a free ride. If they give the entitled pax a free ride so what do I care? Only thing I care about is no consequences for me as a driver and I still didn't allow the weirdo in my car.


Customer is always right. I DEMAND front seat, and always get it.

The few times I don't, the ride's 100% free. Brutal write ups are very enjoyable and payoff.

"Homie" drivers from the "other side of the tracks" need to get over it. Stay on your of side of town. 
&#128526;


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Customer is always right. I DEMAND front seat, and always get it.
> 
> The few times I don't, the ride's 100% free. Brutal write ups are very enjoyable and payoff.
> 
> ...


You would be demanding the front seat while I drive off and you can wave your fist in the air as I'm laughing at you. You wouldn't even be able to rate me because I wouldn't start the trip. You can whine to Uber and Lyft and if they give you a free ride, why would I care? It doesn't come out of my pocket. I wouldn't want you in my car anyway, you seem very entitled and annoying, exactly the type of passenger I don't want to deal with. Someone who whines like a crybaby and tries to get free trips. Also I have a dash cam for people like you who like to make up stories on drivers when you don't get your way. When you start paying my car note and insurance then you can run sh**, but until you do, I run things in my car. Deal with it you annoying brat. And don't try that tough talk with me 'cause I was born and raised in Philly. I've dealt with the worst of the worst. And if you really disrespected me, I'd just have my 6'5 husband, 2 brothers and 3 uncles come to your house and teach you a lesson regarding respect. So your idle threats about your "brutal write up" is sissy talk where I'm from. MY CAR. MY RULES.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> L
> 
> Spew out all the nonsense all you want. Has never happened in 4 1/2 years. Not once. 90 - 95%, of drivers, are cool with front seat.
> 
> ...


That would be a bad bet...but feel free to go for it...come on up to Jax, request some rides and let's see what happens!

"BRUTAL writeup"...OOOOHHHH I'm SOOO scared!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I can give lyft and uber the time and your license number and a screenshot of the app showing you accepted the ride. Maybe even a picture of you flipping me off as you drive away.
You should get a job where you don't interact with people.
You want my dollars then it's my rules.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I can give lyft and uber the time and your license number and a screenshot of the app showing you accepted the ride. Maybe even a picture of you flipping me off as you drive away.
> You should get a job where you don't interact with people.


No nonsense like flipping off going to come from me...just a cancelled ride for poor passenger behavior...no question that I accepted the ride, drove to the pickup location...time and my license plate logged...whatever...situation involving bad passenger behavior develops and I am SO down the road!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> That would be a bad bet...but feel free to go for it...come on up to Jax, request some rides and let's see what happens!
> 
> "BRUTAL writeup"...OOOOHHHH I'm SOOO scared!


Will be there!! 
&#128526;



DarkBerry said:


> You would be demanding the front seat while I drive off and you can wave your fist in the air as I'm laughing at you. You wouldn't even be able to rate me because I wouldn't start the trip. You can whine to Uber and Lyft and if they give you a free ride, why would I care? It doesn't come out of my pocket. I wouldn't want you in my car anyway, you seem very entitled and annoying, exactly the type of passenger I don't want to deal with. Someone who whines like a crybaby and tries to get free trips. Also I have a dash cam for people like you who like to make up stories on drivers when you don't get your way. When you start paying my car note and insurance then you can run sh**, but until you do, I run things in my car. Deal with it you annoying brat. And don't try that tough talk with me 'cause I was born and raised in Philly. I've dealt with the worst of the worst. And if you really disrespected me, I'd just have my 6'5 husband, 2 brothers and 3 uncles come to your house and teach you a lesson regarding respect. So your idle threats about your "brutal write up" is sissy talk where I'm from. MY CAR. MY RULES.


Yeah right, sure ya would. Sounds like the squirrel patrol! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> No nonsense like flipping off going to come from me...just a cancelled ride for poor passenger behavior...no question that I accepted the ride, drove to the pickup location...time and my license plate logged...whatever...situation involving bad passenger behavior develops and I am SO down the road!


Sounds more like bad driver behavior to me. Guess whose side Lyft takes in a driver vs passenger dispute?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

So....how does one "DEMAND" the front seat exactly? Hold your breath? Stomp and scream? Kick the car? Crawl up from the back IF you're even let into the car? 

The entertainment factor in this bucket of horsechit for a thread, I mean...... LMAO


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> So....how does one "DEMAND" the front seat exactly? Hold your breath? Stomp and scream? Kick the car? Crawl up from the back IF you're even let into the car?


Not taking "no" for an answer the first time would count as a demand.

"Do you mind if I sit in the front seat?"
"Yes, I would mind. Could you sit in the back?"
"I prefer sitting in the front, though."

Demanding. Anything more forceful than that is also a demand.

(For the record, I don't really care where people sit and I like driving front seat passengers unless they aren't talkers.)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> So....how does one "DEMAND" the front seat exactly? Hold your breath? Stomp and scream? Kick the car? Crawl up from the back IF you're even let into the car?
> 
> The entertainment factor in this bucket of horsechit for a thread, I mean...... LMAO


Have a great system. Works 100%. 
Beautiful.

Simply open the front door, or if locked motion to unlock. 95%+ drivers totally cool. They receive 5☆, very generous tip.

The ones who refuse, I hop in back and let them start the trip. THEN I mess with them.
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Have a great system. Works 100%.
> Beautiful.
> 
> Simply open the front door, or if locked motion to unlock. 95%+ drivers totally cool. They receive 5☆, very generous tip.
> ...


Be careful who you mess with little one....not all people are patient and kind. A "brutal" write up? LOL....

See, a guy like me....rideshare is a side gig, but self respect and honor is full-time. I will GLADLY sacrifice one for the other. I know a few who would stomp a guy like you and not think twice. Be careful who you mess with. A bad state of health isn't worth the front seat when you get a refusal.

And keep on with your small world "I demand demand fa-fa-fa". That's all fine...until it isn't. We all learn the hard way when the easy way doesn't work. Take care.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The thing the "My car my rules" types forget is that they are a dime a dozen. They already wasted their time and gas getting to the customer. When they decline it is a minor inconvenience. Pax just does another request for a driver that actually appreciates the business and the money. 
The pax will not have a problem getting a ride. I am sure the next driver appreciates the money the first driver passed on. 
I support all you folks that pass on rides. More money for me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Every time someone types "my car my rules" I mentally read it in this guy's voice.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> The thing the "My car my rules" types forget is that they are a dime a dozen. They already wasted their time and gas getting to the customer. When they decline it is a minor inconvenience. Pax just does another request for a driver that actually appreciates the business and the money.
> The pax will not have a problem getting a ride. I am sure the next driver appreciates the money the first driver passed on.
> I support all you folks that pass on rides. More money for me.


We aren't a type. We are people who prefer something different, just like you.

I am sure your killing it with all cancelled rides. Six figures right? Another one who thinks this job is something special. Ever wonder why drivers are a "dime a dozen"? LOL....rise above and motor on.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Be careful who you mess with little one....not all people are patient and kind. A "brutal" write up? LOL....
> 
> See, a guy like me....rideshare is a side gig, but self respect and honor is full-time. I will GLADLY sacrifice one for the other. I know a few who would stomp a guy like you and not think twice. Be careful who you mess with. A bad state of health isn't worth the front seat when you get a refusal.
> 
> And keep on with your small world "I demand demand fa-fa-fa". That's all fine...until it isn't. We all learn the hard way when the easy way doesn't work. Take care.


Be in San Diego this spring. May, matter of fact. Will be Ubering, around the lame city, and raising h$%&! All in the front seat.

Drivers will be begging for our dollars!
&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Especially if it's not that long of a ride and not a safety issue. If the person really wants to sit up front it's just good customer service. 

If it really bothers the driver,cancel on the pax. If your that easily annoyed by something that doesn't happen a lot,maybe Uber not for you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> We aren't a type. We are people who prefer something different, just like you.
> 
> I am sure your killing it with all cancelled rides. Six figures right? Another one who thinks this job is something special. Ever wonder why drivers are a "dime a dozen"? LOL....rise above and motor on.


I bet I'm a lot closer to six figures than you are. At least I'm over half way there. Did you even get a 1099? Lol
The thing is, this is a customer service gig. If you don't want to provide customer service you should find a gig where you don't have to cater to people.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Especially if it's not that long of a ride and not a safety issue. If the person really wants to sit up front it's just good customer service.
> 
> If it really bothers the driver,cancel on the pax. If your that easily annoyed by something that doesn't happen a lot,maybe Uber not for you.


Fukkin A right Uber isn't for me. Uber is a side gig at best or to get you through a rough patch. It was never meant to be a full time job.



Kevin Kargel said:


> I bet I'm a lot closer to six figures than you are. At least I'm over half way there. Did you even get a 1099? Lol
> The thing is, this is a customer service gig. If you don't want to provide customer service you should find a gig where you don't have to cater to people.


Are you still talking? What's a 1099? Oh, that little paper with how much I earned....like a W-2 from a respectable job....like Firefighter, or Police, or something of that nature? Yeah, I got one of those.

Let me guess, you're Platinum status right? No wait diamond? Epic...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Unfortunately, it can go the other way around too.
> 
> Insistent pax who is unhappy about sitting in the back, has the option to wave the Card of False Accusation anytime for the ultimate revenge, and a refund.


Unless you have a camera, which in this case, was helpful to the driver.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I bet I'm a lot closer to six figures than you are. At least I'm over half way there. Did you even get a 1099? Lol
> The thing is, this is a customer service gig. If you don't want to provide customer service you should find a gig where you don't have to cater to people.


Strongly agree.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I had a white collar pax the other get in front with a briefcase, then presume to adjust the vents, seat, and sun visor. Of course the kicker, "how bout some music?!"


My car wouldn't have moved 1 foot unless he didn't get out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BadYota said:


> I had a white collar pax the other get in front with a briefcase, then presume to adjust the vents, seat, and sun visor. Of course the kicker, "how bout some music?!"


And why would that bother you?



BadYota said:


> I had a white collar pax the other get in front with a briefcase, then presume to adjust the vents, seat, and sun visor. Of course the kicker, "how bout some music?!"


As a driver, would've been totally cool with that. 90% chance of a tip.



UberTrent9 said:


> My car wouldn't have moved 1 foot unless he didn't get out.


Unless I was your passenger. Then you'd DAMN sure drive and enjoy it.

In fact you'd be begging for those dollars!
&#128526;


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the CEO of a publicly traded company acted racist in my car. I'd record it, then short the company's stock. Then release the video and wait for the stock price to drop.


^^
THIS. Instant jackpot :roflmao:


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> My car wouldn't have moved 1 foot unless he didn't get out.


Does that mean you would move more than 1 foot if he stayed in?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Every time someone types "my car my rules" I mentally read it in this guy's voice.


And it didnt work out very well for him
LOL


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

When pax ask for music, I sing the Star-Spangled Banner. If they like that, then America the Beautiful, then the Battle Hymn of the Republic. But if they ask for God Bless America, the singing ends abruptly


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Every time someone types "my car my rules" I mentally read it in this guy's voice.


Know this guy's on UP. Wondering which one he is?

Probably from the "entitled" crowd who can't figure out why he's not earning mega tips.
&#128077;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Know this guy's on UP. Wondering which one he is?
> 
> Probably from the "entitled" crowd who can't figure out why he's not earning mega tips.
> &#128077;


He's fuming at @MiamiKid screeching "GET OUT OF MY THREAD!" &#128548;

&#128517;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Know this guy's on UP. Wondering which one he is?
> 
> Probably from the "entitled" crowd who can't figure out why he's not earning mega tips.
> &#128077;


And he's knows I'm coming right back at it. And not leaving. &#128513;
&#127864;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> "Do you mind if I sit in the front seat?"
> "Yes, I would mind. Could you sit in the back?"
> "I prefer sitting in the front, though."


This is the way I handled it ...
"Can I sit in front."
"Where ever you are comfortable is good with me."


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it's really simple; if the pax wants to sit in the front, they should get to. Period.


*No, WRONG. *It is MY private personal car and no one is entitled to a ride at all, much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.

If there are three or four people, sure, one gets the front seat. Otherwise front seat is off limits.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Why do ride share? Of course it's your choose b.c it's your car. It's sort of like someone refusing 3 pax,you know the rules why sign up for it. Any kind of job,your gonna have to give in somewhat. The person is paying $,maybe they get car sick. You got a nice 60 year old lady,going 2 to 3 miles,fk her she can sit in the back or get another ride,haaaa. Your car your rules.


Maybe 7 years ago,3 of my friends took a cab. It had to be a 2 mile ride,one of the guy was kind of fat,so the other guy goes to sit upfront. The driver was totally against anyone going up front. Finally he let the guy,he was so pissed. How many people really ask to sit in front and it's not even a long trip. Again,it's sort of his choice.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Drivers: Get over the front seat thing.
> 
> When riding, will sit where I DAMN well please.
> &#128526;


LOL. I had an entitled millennial like you last week. I kicked him out of my car, had support block him from my account, and reported him for being a jerk. Also took the cancel fee and bought a Big Mac.

Thanks for the BigMac, jerk.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I get safety issues not doing certain things,picking up in a bad area. I don't get how it consume people so much if someone wants to sit upfront. They are paying for a service,even if it's cheap. It might be reaching to far,if pax talks in the car. The driver can say,sorry please keep quiet I don't like noise while driving. My car,my rules. Your in a customer service job and ppl are paying $,some minor shits imo shouldn't be an issue.

I get not working for low rates or not taking crap from a pax, Some drivers are just miserable and are overly defensive. Maybe find some middle ground.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> And I will take your space. Quickly.
> Don't understand what the issue is with the "lower classed" drivers; but, get a life.
> Will through your backpack, and doughnuts, in the backseat. And sit where I DAMN well please.
> &#128526;


If you touch my belongings in the front seat you are not only getting kicked out of the car, I am calling the police because I have you on my video camera attempting to steal my belongings. Would love to see the look on your face when the cop pulls up and frisks you then handcuffs you and gives you a free ride in the back set of his patrol car. That would be fun.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> *No, WRONG. *It is MY private personal car and no one is entitled to a ride at all, much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.
> 
> If there are three or four people, sure, one gets the front seat. Otherwise front seat is off limits.


If it's a safety hazard,it's not when 3 or 4 people come in the car b.c it makes sense one person sits in front. I get it is sort of weird or awkward if someone sits in the front. Besides a safety reason,let the person sit in front,how many really want to anyway.



DrivingForYou said:


> If you touch my belongings in the front seat you are not only getting kicked out of the car, I am calling the police because I have you on my video camera attempting to steal my belongings. Would love to see the look on your face when the cop pulls up and frisks you then handcuffs you and gives you a free ride in the back set of his patrol car. That would be fun.


You and the pax would yell at each other maybe,if he moved stuff to sit in front. That's is totally rude and not rite,please the cops aint arresting the person. You will both probably tell each other to **** off and the pax will be gone before the police come. They see the video of the pax moving stuff to sit down,unless the cop is your uncle or something it's gonna be a non issue.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

tc49821 said:


> If it's a safety hazard,it's not when 3 or 4 people come in the car b.c it makes sense one person sits in front. I get it is sort of weird or awkward if someone sits in the front. Besides a safety reason,let the person sit in front,how many really want to anyway.


I've had problems with front seat passengers, including sexual assault, interfering with my driving, shoving their phone in my face, etc. It is a dangerous distraction, so I do not allow it. Not ever.

And they don't get a chance to give me one star like the Miami LegBag claims he does because I cancel and leave. I have a zero tolerance policy for asshat paxholes, I kick one or two out a month.

*No one is entitled to a ride. 
As long as I am an independent contractor, it is MY rules for MY car.*
_
*If the passenger is not willing to treat the driver
with respect, *_*they can take the bus.*



doyousensehumor said:


> Unfortunately, it can go the other way around too.
> Insistent pax who is unhappy about sitting in the back, has the option to wave the Card of False Accusation anytime for the ultimate revenge, and a refund.


I found the solution to that years ago: *They don't get a ride at all. *No ride, they can't rate or make accusations. And when I cancel I contact support immediately and report them as bad rude pax, and have them blocked. When enough drivers do that, the pax loses their account (or the did, these days with these companies bleeding money they seem to be letter a lot of bad passengers on the platform).


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Why do ride share? Of course it's your choose b.c it's your car. It's sort of like someone refusing 3 pax,you know the rules why sign up for it. Any kind of job,your gonna have to give in somewhat. The person is paying $,maybe they get car sick. You got a nice 60 year old lady,going 2 to 3 miles,fk her she can sit in the back or get another ride,haaaa. Your car your rules.
> 
> 
> Maybe 7 years ago,3 of my friends took a cab. It had to be a 2 mile ride,one of the guy was kind of fat,so the other guy goes to sit upfront. The driver was totally against anyone going up front. Finally he let the guy,he was so pissed. How many people really ask to sit in front and it's not even a long trip. Again,it's sort of his choice.


I think most of us (aside from the ant-chest-thumping entitled millennials that infect this site) are reasonable - while I personally very much avoid front seat pax, I will readily accede to any reasonable / respectful request to sit up front - nausea, medical or mobility problem, etc...but "just cuz I want to" does not meet that standard.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you touch my belongings in the front seat you are not only getting kicked out of the car, I am calling the police because I have you on my video camera attempting to steal my belongings. Would love to see the look on your face when the cop pulls up and frisks you then handcuffs you and gives you a free ride in the back set of his patrol car. That would be fun.


Or, YOU get cuffed and a "free ride" for making a false report. Police officers generally have a low tolerance for time-wasting, BS calls like this. Get real.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I think most of us (aside from the ant-chest-thumping entitled millennials that infect this site) are reasonable - while I personally very much avoid front seat pax, I will readily accede to any reasonable / respectful request to sit up front - nausea, medical or mobility problem, etc...but "just cuz I want to" does not meet that standard.


I see man,that is your right. One person out of 15 who wants to sit in front,you can't just let them. Maybe they got a legit medical reason they just are a private person. I get discouraging people from sitting up front,if the person is polite and not pushy,i don't see the big deal. It's your choice to refuse them.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Yeah, it would be a BS / possible false report to claim theft when someone merely relocates your things within your car...bad manners simply isn't against the law. A necessary element for a theft charge is intent to deprive owner of possession...I wouldn't put it past an annoyed cop to identify an equipment violation or some other minor item and cite for it to discourage future calls of this nature...been there done that as a marine patrol LEO.



tc49821 said:


> I see man,that is your right. One person out of 15 who wants to sit in front,you can't just let them. Maybe they got a legit medical reason they just are a private person. I get discouraging people from sitting up front,if the person is polite and not pushy,i don't see the big deal. It's your choice to refuse them.


My experience it has been more like 1 out of 500, and maybe half of those were legit. "Just cuz I want tos' get in the back (or add to my CR) and then we trade 1 stars and get on with our lives, never to see each other again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> *No, WRONG. *It is MY private personal car and no one is entitled to a ride at all, much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.
> 
> If there are three or four people, sure, one gets the front seat. Otherwise front seat is off limits.


YOU ARE VERY WRONG!

If you ever get me for a pax, will sit where I DAMN well please. 95% of my drivers are cool with this. I'm also driver and know the rules.

But for the 5% "entitled homie" types who insist on rear seat, it's zero tip, one star and BRUTAL write up. 100% of these rides are free. On you.

For the serious attitudes, it's deactivation.

My two cents 
&#128526;



DrivingForYou said:


> LOL. I had an entitled millennial like you last week. I kicked him out of my car, had support block him from my account, and reported him for being a jerk. Also took the cancel fee and bought a Big Mac.
> 
> Thanks for the BigMac, jerk.


Love to see you try that! 
&#129354;


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> YOU ARE VERY WRONG!
> If you ever get me for a pax, will sit where I DAMN well please. 95% of my drivers are cool with this. I'm also driver and know the rules.
> But for the 5% "entitled homie" types who insist on rear seat, it's zero tip, one star and BRUTAL write up. 100% of these rides are free. On you.
> For the serious attitudes, it's deactivation.
> ...


LOL you're such a complete troll - I really hope I get you as a passenger and you try to pull that crap on me. LOLOL.

Dude, passenger writes ups are meaningless, especially from paxholes like you that do it often. Your notes are dismissed as invalid. LOL you're so ignorant of the system it's laughable.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Apparently in South Florida, some words are spelled differently than in the rest of the country, to wit:

"Pedestrian" as in "someone who walks":

Anywhere near Miami, FL, that is spelled " M-I-A-M-I-K-I-D"


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Why do ride share? Of course it's your choose b.c it's your car. It's sort of like someone refusing 3 pax,you know the rules why sign up for it. Any kind of job,your gonna have to give in somewhat. The person is paying $,maybe they get car sick. You got a nice 60 year old lady,going 2 to 3 miles,fk her she can sit in the back or get another ride,haaaa. Your car your rules.
> 
> 
> Maybe 7 years ago,3 of my friends took a cab. It had to be a 2 mile ride,one of the guy was kind of fat,so the other guy goes to sit upfront. The driver was totally against anyone going up front. Finally he let the guy,he was so pissed. How many people really ask to sit in front and it's not even a long trip. Again,it's sort of his choice.


I think we can all agree that if its 3 or more people, the front seat is fine. The issue is if there's only 1 or 2 passengers. Again, what some don't realize is this is a safety issue first and foremost. The barriers are there in taxi cabs for a reason, to protect the driver. Since we're using our own personal vehicles we have no such protection, we're a lot more vulnerable than taxi drivers because of this.

I'll never forget one night I let this guy ride in the front seat with me, it was about 2:15am. He had glasses on, he smiled, he was an older white male, he looked harmless enough. He asked politely "Do you mind if I sit in the front seat, m'am?" I said "Sure". It was a long trip, he lived in a rural area. He was OK until we started to go down these rural roads where no other cars were around for miles. Then I noticed he started starring at me. Then out of nowhere he put his hand on my leg and said "This is OK, right?" I took his hand away and told him it was absolutely NOT OK. He kept starring at me with this creepy look so then I let him know my ride was being tracked and dash cam footage was being watched in real time and I pointed to it. He could see that my dashcam was on so I guess he bought it. He finally backed off. It freaked me out so much because I was so vulnerable and he was sitting right next to me. I wouldn't be surprised if I see that guy on the news one day. He had the makings of a serial killer or rapist. I no longer take any chances regardless of how nice and friendly the person seems. I am vigilant when it comes to my safety. Nothing personal against anyone but I have a family I need to get home to. It only takes one person out of 10,000 rides to end your life. I insist they sit in the rear passenger seat and I usually have something between my legs just in case the situation goes left, I can access what I have immediately and use it to defend myself. So people can say whatever they want but unless they're going to take care of my family when I'm gone... Nobody can tell me I have to allow these people to ride in the front seat including Uber and Lyft. Notice the driver in the video still has access to Uber and was not told his signs violated any sort of policy. This is a dangerous job. People seem to forget that and think everyone is a good person and everything is rosey until they have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear pulls up in van, presses button to open sliding door, pax enters and sits. Bear presses button to close door and drives away.

I had an actual bear in my van yesterday! I was like, man, how can you still be 400lbs in February? Must have been like 600 in November! :notworthy:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> LOL you're such a complete troll - I really hope I get you as a passenger and you try to pull that crap on me. LOLOL.
> 
> Dude, passenger writes ups are meaningless, especially from paxholes like you that do it often. Your notes are dismissed as invalid. LOL you're so ignorant of the system it's laughable.


Again, very wrong. Comprehension issues?

It is very rare that I do a write up. Why? Because almost all drivers are cool with front seat. So we're talking a few write ups per year. And no, they're not ignored. Received free ride credits 100% of the time.

Of course, am not in South Central LA either. Little culture difference.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Yeah, it would be a BS / possible false report to claim theft when someone merely relocates your things within your car...bad manners simply isn't against the law. A necessary element for a theft charge is intent to deprive owner of possession..


I thought my sarcasm was more obvious that I guess it was. My BAd


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.


that is a stretch of epic proportions, Please. At least you agree 3 pax they can you use the front seat wo your head exploding. Best to leave it at that and rest agree to disagree. okdokie¿


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

I prefer when they sit in front so I could keep a good eye on em



sjr1081 said:


> Passengers need to have respect for the driver. I have had to kick people out for fighting with me over what to listen to on the radio, not making a right turn they wanted me to make after I passed the turn, one somalian gentleman told me because I'm a female, I wouldn't be allowed to do this job in his culture, then started to tell me how to drive, I asked him to get out and he threatened to pull a gun on me, then went on to say, "I was just kidding, I don't have a gun, I just want to see a white girl scared of me". I had to call the Minneapolis police, who took a half hour to arrive while I sat with him in my car threatening me. I have never before desired to carry a gun, but doing this I am going to need to get one if I want to continue.
> In short both Uber and Lyft need to have more systems in place for safety. They should provide cams and some sort of emergency device to drivers. To bad they just dont' give a S*** about anything but making money off of us, and they don't care if we quit driving.


IN vegas it is not recommended for women to drive at night. If you were not good in combat situations then you should not drive at night in las vegas. I seen a lot of people get really hurt in ubers and cabs because they were ill-equipped to protect themselves from attack and I am not speaking about weapons. In reality, you have to have the correct instinct for the job. and for sure you have to get the first blow in. Uber nor the police can help you at all, your reaction must be lighting quick. I could sense when someone was gonna attack me and I was already planning my angles!


----------



## sjr1081 (Feb 13, 2020)

Passengers need to have respect for the driver. I have had to kick people out for fighting with me over what to listen to on the radio, not making a right turn they wanted me to make after I passed the turn, one somalian gentleman told me because I'm a female, I wouldn't be allowed to do this job in his culture, then started to tell me how to drive, I asked him to get out and he threatened to pull a gun on me, then went on to say, "I was just kidding, I don't have a gun, I just want to see a white girl scared of me". I had to call the Minneapolis police, who took a half hour to arrive while I sat with him in my car threatening me. I have never before desired to carry a gun, but doing this I am going to need to get one if I want to continue. 
In short both Uber and Lyft need to have more systems in place for safety. They should provide cams and some sort of emergency device to drivers. To bad they just dont' give a S*** about anything but making money off of us, and they don't care if we quit driving.



jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Nothing will excuse what that guy in this video did. He's a POS! Like many passengers we pick up. People don't get it, we are here to drive from point A to B. Not take your drunk a** to McDonalds and sit in a drive through at 3 a.m., not to be your DJ, and you should have to sit in the back of the car if you don't have 4 people, if that is what the driver asks you to do. This man just had no common courtesy because he is a CEO and this guy is a driver and less important than the dirt on his shoes. Ahh, the life of a driver! Not glamorous, but it pays you out in 15 minutes. However, hope if you are Lyft driver that nobody damages your car, or you'll be stuck with the fees.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't care one way or the other. It's why I keep the front seat empty. Or mostly empty. Had a pax today whose hands were ravaged by arthritis. I'm talking fingers in ungodly positions, on a cane, etc. No way would I make him try to shuffle into the backseat of my car.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> LOL. I had an entitled millennial like you last week. I kicked him out of my car, had support block him from my account, and reported him for being a jerk. Also took the cancel fee and bought a Big Mac.
> 
> Thanks for the BigMac, jerk.


This made my day...so excellent. Respect!!



angryuberman said:


> I prefer when they sit in front so I could keep a good eye on em
> 
> 
> IN vegas it is not recommended for women to drive at night. If you were not good in combat situations then you should not drive at night in las vegas. I seen a lot of people get really hurt in ubers and cabs because they were ill-equipped to protect themselves from attack and I am not speaking about weapons. In reality, you have to have the correct instinct for the job. and for sure you have to get the first blow in. Uber nor the police can help you at all, your reaction must be lighting quick. I could sense when someone was gonna attack me and I was already planning my angles!


Like I told the dipchit MiamiJuvenile....be careful. I am very capable and prepared to defend myself and deal with any who "demand" anything. It's not a warning or a threat, it is a goddamn promise.

Funny thing is, I am the nicest guy in the world...my tips and rating reflect this fact....but don't mess with me, plain and simple. Demand something? Yeah, get choked.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

DarkBerry said:


> I think we can all agree that if its 3 or more people, the front seat is fine. The issue is if there's only 1 or 2 passengers. Again, what some don't realize is this is a safety issue first and foremost. The barriers are there in taxi cabs for a reason, to protect the driver. Since we're using our own personal vehicles we have no such protection, we're a lot more vulnerable than taxi drivers because of this.
> 
> I'll never forget one night I let this guy ride in the front seat with me, it was about 2:15am. He had glasses on, he smiled, he was an older white male, he looked harmless enough. He asked politely "Do you mind if I sit in the front seat, m'am?" I said "Sure". It was a long trip, he lived in a rural area. He was OK until we started to go down these rural roads where no other cars were around for miles. Then I noticed he started starring at me. Then out of nowhere he put his hand on my leg and said "This is OK, right?" I took his hand away and told him it was absolutely NOT OK. He kept starring at me with this creepy look so then I let him know my ride was being tracked and dash cam footage was being watched in real time and I pointed to it. He could see that my dashcam was on so I guess he bought it. He finally backed off. It freaked me out so much because I was so vulnerable and he was sitting right next to me. I wouldn't be surprised if I see that guy on the news one day. He had the makings of a serial killer or rapist. I no longer take any chances regardless of how nice and friendly the person seems. I am vigilant when it comes to my safety. Nothing personal against anyone but I have a family I need to get home to. It only takes one person out of 10,000 rides to end your life. I insist they sit in the rear passenger seat and I usually have something between my legs just in case the situation goes left, I can access what I have immediately and use it to defend myself. So people can say whatever they want but unless they're going to take care of my family when I'm gone... Nobody can tell me I have to allow these people to ride in the front seat including Uber and Lyft. Notice the driver in the video still has access to Uber and was not told his signs violated any sort of policy. This is a dangerous job. People seem to forget that and think everyone is a good person and everything is rosey until they have to learn the hard way.


That guy is a scum bag,I don't blame you for not wanting ppl in front . Others just have a major issue w , besides a safety issue .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> *No, WRONG. *It is MY private personal car and no one is entitled to a ride at all, much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.
> 
> If there are three or four people, sure, one gets the front seat. Otherwise front seat is off limits.


When you hire your car out it is no longer your private personal car. It is now a public space. 
So when you give a friend a ride you make him sit in back so he doesn't block your side vision?



DrivingForYou said:


> I've had problems with front seat passengers, including sexual assault, interfering with my driving, shoving their phone in my face, etc. It is a dangerous distraction, so I do not allow it. Not ever.
> 
> And they don't get a chance to give me one star like the Miami LegBag claims he does because I cancel and leave. I have a zero tolerance policy for asshat paxholes, I kick one or two out a month.
> 
> ...


They have your name and license number. Pax making accusations after a cancel is no problem. The only thing they can't do is give you a low star rating.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Most of the time when people sit in the front seat it's cause they get car sick in the back.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

This has been on my front seat since I started driving, NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAVE TRIED TO SIT IN THE FRONT SEAT.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


This is what did it for me, and I didn't mind people sitting in the passenger seat at all. Until Corona virus, that is, as easily as I got the flu from a pax one time. So glad I'm not driving now.









Girl, 16, accused of killing Uber driver with stolen knife, machete


A teenage girl from Chicago charged with killing an Uber driver randomly attacked him with a machete that she had just stolen from Walmart, authorities say.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that is a stretch of epic proportions, Please. At least you agree 3 pax they can you use the front seat wo your head exploding. Best to leave it at that and rest agree to disagree. okdokie¿


I SAID THAT, and I see you cleverly omitted me saying that. WTF is your problem?



Kevin Kargel said:


> When you hire your car out it is no longer your private personal car. It is now a public space.


BS. I don't know where you get this, but this is not at all true. First of all, I am NOT "hiring out my car" any more than the Metro bus is "hiring out a bus". What planet are you on? Passengers pay "to be delivered to their destination for a deeply discounted rate". They do not have rights or control of my vehicle, I retain that.



Kevin Kargel said:


> So when you give a friend a ride you make him sit in back so he doesn't block your side vision?


They frequently do, my back seat is setup to be more comfortable, is wired with chargers, etc.



Kevin Kargel said:


> They have your name and license number. Pax making accusations after a cancel is no problem. The only thing they can't do is give you a low star rating.


They even have my smiling face next to the receipt for the $5 cancellation fee. Cancelled rides don't generate support investigations.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


I wonder if this jerk really lost his job? I heard he was suspended which means the company could potentially bring him back after all the furor dies down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> I SAID THAT, and I see you cleverly omitted me saying that. WTF is your problem?


Problem? You are projecting. For me it's really simple there is no difference between letting a single pax in the front vs if you have 3 or 4 pax and the front seat MUST be used.
Those who are so in the 'it's my car, so go to hell' club should not be in RS as they really didn't think it through when U/L said you must have 4 doors and belts for 5. 
Next.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So when you give a friend a ride you make him sit in back so he doesn't block your side vision?.


Burn.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Problem? You are projecting. For me it's really simple there is no difference between letting a single pax in the front vs if you have 3 or 4 pax and the front seat MUST be used.
> Those who are so in the 'it's my car, so go to hell' club should not be in RS as they really didn't think it through when U/L said you must have 4 doors and belts for 5.
> Next.


Are you being intentionally obtuse? I clearly stated that the front seat is only available for 3 or 4 passenger rides.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

Safety is a risk either way. For me its personal. When someone jumps into my front seat despite the seat being moved forward and tilted straight up I get uneasy. The few times I permitted it the pax were pressing buttons everywhere. That crosses a line for me. There are many settings on my screen that sits in the middle of the front seats. Most newer cars have these screens. I am more distracted by that.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

DrivingForYou said:


> *No, WRONG. *It is MY private personal car and no one is entitled to a ride at all, much less to ride in the first where they create a safety hazard by blocking my side vision.
> 
> If there are three or four people, sure, one gets the front seat. Otherwise front seat is off limits.


Oh God I wish somebody like you shows up when I use Uber as a passenger one day.

To give you an example, when you buy a house and rent it, you still own the house but your rules doesn't apply anymore. Whatever written on the contract applies.

You can't even kick someone out of your car. That is illegal. You have to call the police to remove them out of your car.

When you signed up to be an Uber driver you accepted the condition that your car will have available 4 seats all the time. If you ask someone to sit in the front and cancel a ride for them to refuse it you are violating your contract. It means you dont have 4 seats available.

Dealing with people like you is pretty simple. I would just tell you that I have a medical condition I can't sit in the back. If you refuse to provide service you will be banned from Uber community forever.

If you keep insisting about rear seat, I will sit in the back and have a psychological breakdown during the ride sue you and you will lose your car and house, probably more if you have more than that. This is U.S. Be careful with the things you do. One day you will meet with a wrong person, with a person who knows their rights and take advantage of the system.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

supor said:


> Oh God I wish somebody like you shows up when I use Uber as a passenger one day.
> 
> To give you an example, when you buy a house and rent it, you still own the house but your rules doesn't apply anymore. Whatever written on the contract applies.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> I clearly stated that the front seat is only available for 3 or 4 passenger rides.


and I clearly stated that 'argument' is silly. The front seat should be available to the paying customer. Period. Whether it is 1, 3 or 4 bodies. Each driver agreed they had seating (belts) for 4. If a driver has a LARGE problem with somebody in the front seat, they should have had that thought prior to entering RS. Clear as mud?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


I don't mind pax sitting up front during daylight hours. night time - NO.

I like boundaries respected. I keep my doors locked at all times. if they try the front, I simply point to the back seats. usually they get in the back with no issue. it's very infrequent somebody complains that I won't allow front seat use at night.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


If you get carsick, yeah


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> I SAID THAT, and I see you cleverly omitted me saying that. WTF is your problem?
> 
> 
> BS. I don't know where you get this, but this is not at all true. First of all, I am NOT "hiring out my car" any more than the Metro bus is "hiring out a bus". What planet are you on? Passengers pay "to be delivered to their destination for a deeply discounted rate". They do not have rights or control of my vehicle, I retain that.
> ...


Metro is hiring out their bus. It is a public space and falls under the rules of a public space. People can sit where they want on the bus.



DrivingForYou said:


> I SAID THAT, and I see you cleverly omitted me saying that. WTF is your problem
> They even have my smiling face next to the receipt for the $5 cancellation fee. Cancelled rides don't generate support investigations.


I don't know why you think canceled rides don't generate support investigations. Lyft will follow up on any TOS violations on a cancelled ride when the pax identifies the driver. Reference all the threads on here from drivers who were removed from the platform when they cancelled a ride with an animal.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

supor said:


> Oh God I wish somebody like you shows up when I use Uber as a passenger one day.
> 
> To give you an example, when you buy a house and rent it, you still own the house but your rules doesn't apply anymore. Whatever written on the contract applies. Which is why we have a 7 page lease agreement for our several rental properties...very carefully sets forth everyone's privileges and responsibilities...my "rules" certainly DO still apply!
> 
> ...


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Your rules never applies. That is what you think.

Even after you sign a lease, you have to follow the law. Not your rules. If someone doesn't pay the rent, you have to go to court which will take months and then after you can remove the renter by the help of the police. It doesn't matter if you said or signed a lease which says they have to leave your property if they don't pay the rent. Sometimes law is above the contract.

Same thing about your car. Your rules never apply. Uber's policy and the laws apply. You can cancel a ride for SOME reasons because Uber's policy let you do that. For example you can cancel a ride if the passenger is eating in your car because Uber's policy let you do that. Single passenger sitting in the front seat is not a safety concern and you can't cancel a ride for that reason. What you do is a violation of your contract because you are lying to cancel a ride. Clearly you lack both self-respect and any consideration for others.

I will try to explain it to you one last time.
"Here we go again...the requirement to be able to seat up to four pax is required to qualify the car for U/L...nowhere is it stated that requirement extends to letting a single pax sit where they like"

You are obligated to have all 4 seats available for the passengers for every ride. You can ask a passenger to sit in the rear. They don't have to provide you a reason to sit in the front. That is the service they are paying for. If you refuse to accept a ride for that reason which means that for single passengers you have 3 seats available. Not 4. Which is again violation of the contract you signed.

Also there are no statements on the contract that passengers signed which states that they have to sit in the rear if they are alone.

They can sit any AVAILABLE seat they want.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

supor said:


> Your rules never applies. That is what you think.
> 
> Even after you sign a lease, you have to follow the law. Not your rules. If someone doesn't pay the rent, you have to go to court which will take months and then after you can remove the renter by the help of the police. It doesn't matter if you said or signed a lease which says they have to leave your property if they don't pay the rent. Sometimes law is above the contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

supor said:


> Your rules never applies. That is what you think.
> 
> Even after you sign a lease, you have to follow the law. Not your rules. If someone doesn't pay the rent, you have to go to court which will take months and then after you can remove the renter by the help of the police. It doesn't matter if you said or signed a lease which says they have to leave your property if they don't pay the rent. Sometimes law is above the contract. Happily, in Florida anyway, "the law" allows use of eviction / threat of eviction to enforce all manner of rules ranging from parking, tobacco, guests, alterations, damage, etc. An eviction on record is almost as bad as a bankruptcy...it is the "kiss of death" trying to find a new place. Therefore tenants, in my 20+ year experience, comply quickly or move out quickly upon receiving the legally required 3,5,7 day notices. In addition a history of civil litigation on the part of an applicant is a huge red flag...would that be you?
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but not their own facts.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but not their own facts.


I agree. The things you guys keep talking about are your opinions. I am talking about the facts, policies and laws.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I don't know why you think canceled rides don't generate support investigations. Lyft will follow up on any TOS violations on a cancelled ride when the pax identifies the driver. Reference all the threads on here from drivers who were removed from the platform when they cancelled a ride with an animal.


ADA is the only exception.



JaxUberLyft said:


> I do have to ask how you sleep at night with an approach to life that threatens faked psychotic breakdowns whenever you are denied a minor desire...clearly you lack both self-respect and any consideration for others...get help as soon as you can!


Indeed. I believe the medical term for supor is _"entitled child having a tantrum"_


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't understand all the fuss over riders sitting in the front. I had an airport ride this afternoon and he asked to sit in the front. I said sure. I didn't ask him why. I just assumed he felt more comfortable in the front. We had a nice conversation. Got stuck in an accident on freeway. But made it to the airport on time.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

DrivingForYou said:


> Indeed. I believe the medical term for supor is _"entitled child having a tantrum"_


You guys have to read lots of books and practice for years before being capable of saying something like that.

Start with small steps: Start with reading the policies you've signed.


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

If I was worried about PAXes doing these things you guys worry about, I wouldnt be driving rideshare in the first place. A person intent on acting up can do as much harm from the back seat as from the front.


----------



## UberPilot06 (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a lifelong friend who decided just last month, that Lyft was the absolute Devil. She was going to campaign against them for eternity of her a-hole Lyft driver for forcing her to sit in back. Regardless of her incessant Motion sickness, sitting in back.

Ultimately she got out of the car at her job interview and Threw up as she exited the car.

Honestly in my nearly 7000 trips, in San Francisco bay. I've never given a rat's a$$ where my passengers sit! One of my three years was as an XL. Driving nights, and weekday pool. I'd often have 5-7 passengers at a time. Many at 1:30am.. NOT ONCE have I ever been threatened, or felt Threatened!

Only 3-4 people have even been excessively rude, or mean..

So... Who cares where they sit? I think it feels odd having someone in back, with the front empty, but not as much after approximately 19,000 passengers (Many of which were drunk)!! 🤣😂


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

I just started driving and would definitely discourage front seat passengers. Plus my vehicle has the option of flipping the front seat-back forward and that discourages front seat sitters.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Well, I had a situation last night where I am going to start having passengers sit in the back.

Picked up a very drunk male from a bar late last night after 2 AM. It was about a 15 minute ride. He wanted to stop at a local convenience store to pick up grated cheese. No joke. I did it without having him put it on the app because it was literally on my way to his house.

but he kept touching my shoulder, like we’ve been friends for years. That was really uncomfortable. I didn’t say anything to him. But he must’ve touched me about six or seven times. I’m like dude, don’t touch. It wasn’t sexual in nature, just made me feel uncomfortable.

I actually couldn’t wait to drop his ass off.

So, that’s going to be my new rule, all solo passengers in the back.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

Before Uber became popular as a "cheaper cab", used by the masses, passengers were expected to sit up front.

When I first started using Uber as a pax, in LA, I was told, "This isn't a cab. With Uber, you sit up front...chat with the driver. Want some water?" When it suddenly exploded, both in number of drivers, and people using the service, and it became a cheap cab service.

In Montreal, before Uber was legalized, it was an underground service. To make it look like a buddy picking you up, and not rideshare, drivers freaked out if you didn't fill the front seat first (getting caught, got your car impounded for 10 days, which Uber took care of, but still...) Now that it's legal, older drivers don't care where you sit, and newer drivers are usually surprised if you don't sit in back.



TimmyWeekend said:


> Well, I had a situation last night where I am going to start having passengers sit in the back.
> 
> Picked up a very drunk male from a bar late last night after 2 AM. It was about a 15 minute ride. He wanted to stop at a local convenience store to pick up grated cheese. No joke. I did it without having him put it on the app because it was literally on my way to his house.
> 
> ...


a) i have low blood sugar, so needed a quick snack
b) it wasn't "sexual" but i was definitely hitting on you, and hoping against hope that in a moment of late night weakness, you might be interested


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Well, I had a situation last night where I am going to start having passengers sit in the back.
> 
> Picked up a very drunk male from a bar late last night after 2 AM. It was about a 15 minute ride. He wanted to stop at a local convenience store to pick up grated cheese. No joke. I did it without having him put it on the app because it was literally on my way to his house.
> 
> ...


What happens if a back seat passenger touches your shoulder? What will you do then?


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Coachman said:


> What happens if a back seat passenger touches your shoulder? What will you do then?


It depends on the situation, to be honest with you. If it's a guy, maybe he wants my attention for some reason. And I'll ask him what's up? I just prefer not to be touched. I personally don't touch any of my passengers. it's a form of sexual harassment if you touch anybody.


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

I try to discourage pax from riding in front, without actually saying "No." I keep my coat and stuff there. But I will move it if they want to ride in front. However, I don't let single women ride in front. I don't need anybody accusing me of something I didn't do. If they are in the backseat it is impossible for me to touch them, even by accident.

Tonight I had a female pax in the backseat and when I arrived at ther destination, she was unresponsive. She was alive, but did not respond to me yelling "You're home, time to wake up!" several times. I was not going to touch her. I called 911 and paramedics got here out of my car. So I don't have to worry about some stupid drunk ho accusing me of go knows what.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand all the fuss over riders sitting in the front. I had an airport ride this afternoon and he asked to sit in the front. I said sure. I didn't ask him why. I just assumed he felt more comfortable in the front. We had a nice conversation. Got stuck in an accident on freeway. But made it to the airport on time.


Same here. I silently encourage riders to sit in the back by having a book on the front seat with the seat pulled all the way forward but I let passengers sit where they want.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Just happened to me last week, two females in the backseat. Dropped off one pax, the one that ordered the ride. The other female about 20 minutes away. She passed out. I wanted at her house and I couldn’t wake her up. I screamed her name and blast of the radio. She finally woke up. I won’t touch them either. 

I waited until she got into the door before I left. But she gave me a look like I was going to rape her.

Pax sent me a message thanking me for giving them a ride home.

Me too, I won’t touch anybody. I don’t even like guys sitting up front with me. Last week I had a guy that kept touching my shoulder. For no reason. After the third time, I had to politely ask him to touch me. WTF.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


Just place something in the front seat...if it is more than 2 sometime i move it...like a jacket...but usually, when i drove people saw Bible in front seat immediately sat in back and still got 5 * stars and tips....if there was nothing important in seat, HUGE OFFENSE by rider, no tip, and even sometimes no 5 star...which we don't care about but do care...


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I leave my coat or a towel on my front seat in hopes everyone sits in the back. I have had too many drunks playing with my radio, breathing on me or just talking too much. Also, I don’t let young women sit in the front seat unless they are with at least two other people.


----------



## Jwhitesi17 (Oct 12, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> You would be demanding the front seat while I drive off and you can wave your fist in the air as I'm laughing at you. You wouldn't even be able to rate me because I wouldn't start the trip. You can whine to Uber and Lyft and if they give you a free ride, why would I care? It doesn't come out of my pocket. I wouldn't want you in my car anyway, you seem very entitled and annoying, exactly the type of passenger I don't want to deal with. Someone who whines like a crybaby and tries to get free trips. Also I have a dash cam for people like you who like to make up stories on drivers when you don't get your way. When you start paying my car note and insurance then you can run sh**, but until you do, I run things in my car. Deal with it you annoying brat. And don't try that tough talk with me 'cause I was born and raised in Philly. I've dealt with the worst of the worst. And if you really disrespected me, I'd just have my 6'5 husband, 2 brothers and 3 uncles come to your house and teach you a lesson regarding respect. So your idle threats about your "brutal write up" is sissy talk where I'm from. MY CAR. MY RULES.


Best comment ever


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Jwhitesi17 said:


> Best comment ever


#Facts


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I just don't want to talk to people. Front seaters love to talk


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

You do realize that driving for Uber and Lyft is customer service?? Maybe you belong behind the desk? 🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> You do realize that driving for Uber and Lyft is customer service??


it's true some people should never forward face with customers. It just ain't their thing. Few drivers think of 'bigger' picture of brand name etc and really, should they? Each pax makes their own decision and they have options when they aren't happy with their ride or driver. It's the world we live in.......lucky for Uber there are generally always a zillion drivers and more signing up each day.......


----------



## Jwhitesi17 (Oct 12, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> You do realize that driving for Uber and Lyft is customer service?? Maybe you belong behind the desk? &#129300;&#129335;‍♂


Yes...and customers can be educated and be given limits. You are not owned by them at any point. You are providing them with they need and they can go else if they don't like your boundaries. Most of them have nooo problem with be guided towards the back. It really has only been an issue a few times....including the one who made a stink about it.

Also, it has not affected my earning or ratings at all. I have a 4.96 rating out of 700 total rides driving only Friday-Monday. I was able to live off my income from Uber last year and use my day job income to pay down my student loans. So having limits for my customers has not affected what they think of my service skills.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

One good thing about COVID-19 is we no longer have to have passengers in the front of our vehicles LOL


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


I prefer when riders are in front because I can keep a better eye on them


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

angryuberman said:


> I prefer when riders are in front because I can keep a better eye on them


What if the release a lot of gases during the ride = flatulence?


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> If someone is going to punch me in the face, it's a lot easier to see it coming if they are in the front seat then sucker punched from behind......


I have to agree with this guy , its easier to address a attack when they are in the front seat or deal with a drunk girl when shes in front


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What if the release a lot of gases during the ride = flatulence?


I roll down the window. They know they farted.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> I'd be willing to bet most drivers don't have the adequate skill set to defend from a sudden attack from either the front or back. Especially if they are concentrating on driving.
> 
> Unless you have learned defensive skills from the military, law enforcement, self defense classes, or on the streets (or are carrying a weapon) chances are you are a sitting duck if pax attacks, no matter where they are sitting.


with twenty thousand rides between uber and lyft in las vegas I was attacked 7 times, and I totally agree with jazzapt that most uber drivers are not mentally of physically equipped to drive in vegas in the middle of the night. You know when your gonna get attacked if you have the right instincts and you have a plan and can make no mistake because its your life that is at stake



jazzapt said:


> I tend to agree, insomuch as I let pax sit where they want (although my preference is for pax to sit in the back and I take steps to try and lore them there over the front - but I wouldn't deny them the front if that's what they really want). However, some drivers don't see it that way.
> 
> And as nice as the whole "pax is paying so they get to sit where they want" thing sounds good to some in theory, the reality of what rideshare is does not allow that bare out. Drivers are putting their lives, livelihoods, and personal property on the line in order to drive pax where they want to go. For some drivers "my car/my rules" is the only way they can feel comfortable being able to put everything on the line in order to provide the service. And more power to them.
> 
> ...


If someone made me uncomfortable in the beginning of my rideshare career I would grin and bare it but as I gained more experience I looked at it this way. This is my car and I am driving you safely from point a to point b and if you are mean, I will pull over and tell them they have to get another uber driver. You had one choice in my car, be nice and respectful and you will have a good time in my car because I will engage you in an interesting conversation and I had games and karaoke. People who did not speak at all had me on edge, They were the ones that you really had to keep a eye on. There the ones that attack so I could not wait for people who would not talk to be out of my car. Towards the second half of my rideshare career, I would profile and know who to drive right by instead of picking them up. I just did not see them is what i would say. I did really good with marketing in my car, Uber did not pay shit but the marketing was big money in las vegas. If you could not market you did not make jack. Uber does not condone marketing but taxi cab companies absolutely condone marketing, They even try to teach it in the training classes. Taxi cab companies have your back like uber never did and 100% of the taxi riders tip, YOu don't jack up your own car, they give you a detailed car full of gas every time you go out, What a difference


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

angryuberman said:


> I prefer when riders are in front because I can keep a better eye on them


I'll be putting plexiglass in between the front and back seat before I start driving for Uber and Lyft again due to Coronavirus, but it'll add more protection. I'm also strictly a day driver Mon-Fri. I think 90% of the BS happens at night.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> I'll be putting plexiglass in between the front and back seat before I start driving for Uber and Lyft again due to Coronavirus, but it'll add more protection. I'm also strictly a day driver Mon-Fri. I think 90% of the BS happens at night.


that is correct. I was only attacked at night


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DarkBerry said:


> I'll be putting plexiglass in between the front and back seat before I start driving for Uber and Lyft again due to Coronavirus, but it'll add more protection. I'm also strictly a day driver Mon-Fri. I think 90% of the BS happens at night.


Hazmat suit with negative air pressure would be the safest way to avoid infection. Summer time might get hot though, even with A/C on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Hazmat suit with negative air pressure would be the safest way to avoid infection. Summer time might get hot though, even with A/C on.


you need a suit with *positive* pressure.lf.

The theory behind a positive pressure suit is that you pressurize the suit with filtered outside air to higher pressures than the outside air. Thus air is constantly forced OUT any micro leaks/cracks/ holes in the suit protecting you, and nothing flows in.

A negative pressure ROOM would be a bubble bed you put someone with covid 19 in. the negative pressure containment is constantly sucking air IN through any tiny holes/cracks seems ect, then air is pumped out through a filter.

Ideally you'd want the intake for you suit to be connected to the AC-vent for your car. The cool air would get pumped into your suit directly.

That would be mega chill honestly...










And yes i do know a thing about NBC protective equipment, you'd be surprised how nasty Unicorn wars go. It's just like a regular human war except... glitter everywhere... my god the glitter....

And I do recall a few fringe uses for a negative pressure suit, that would be for a situation where YOU are the containment your trying to not get loose. IE for microchip manufacturing, or keeping dirt out of wet paint


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to work in a trauma center Operating Room as a Surgical Tech.
All of our OR's were positive pressure.

When the door opened it made a noticeable 'whoosh' and you could feel the puff of air hit you.
Germs can't swim upstream ... yet. 

I think China is working on a virus that can swim upstream like a Salmon looking for a spot to spawn.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

"Clarke told the station in an interview that he has had a policy of allowing people in the front seat only for parties of three or more since he was sexually assaulted by a passenger in the front seat last year "

lol wut? He's ok with another sexual assault as long as its a gangbang?


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> One good thing about COVID-19 is we no longer have to have passengers in the front of our vehicles LOL


this is gonna make flirting when i'm a pax, more tricky. :roflmao:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


I had an airport pickup about a week ago... 2 thugs, while working with one to load luggage the other hops in the front seat to which I nicely asked him to get in the back for Social Distancing.... He flips out saying I shouldn't have taken his money if I was going to dictate where he could sit.... I abrubtly explained to him that I am an IC and it was no problem as I threw his suitcase back on the curb and that I wished him luck finding another driver... And left them standing on the curb... Never start the ride till your sure it's all good... Felt good to waive goodbye to this asshat.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I've always had mixed feelings on this topic and would prefer if 3 or less passengers that they sit in the back but would never insist it be done. I do have an issue when a passenger insist on it or a driver defending passengers by saying "What difference does it make?"

I have had many customers complain that the ac is blowing in their face or meddle with radio/controls after demanding to sit up front. It is less hassle for me and also feels awkward with a stranger up front and the back seat completely empty.

Now with Covid-19 spreading that makes one more additional reason it was probably never a good idea to begin with.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I've always had mixed feelings on this topic and would prefer if 3 or less passengers that they sit in the back but would never insist it be done. I do have an issue when a passenger insist on it or a driver defending passengers by saying "What difference does it make?"
> 
> I have had many customers complain that the ac is blowing in their face or meddle with radio/controls after demanding to sit up front. It is less hassle for me and also feels awkward with a stranger up front and the back seat completely empty.
> 
> Now with Covid-19 spreading that makes one more additional reason it was probably never a good idea to begin with.


100% agree. And now that Uber and Lyft have made no front seat passengers a rule, I personally will not be going back to allowing people in my front seat... even after this whole mess is over. You're correct. It should have never been allowed in the first place.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> 100% agree. And now that Uber and Lyft have made no front seat passengers a rule, I personally will not be going back to allowing people in my front seat... even after this whole mess is over. You're correct. It should have never been allowed in the first place.


Won't be a problem with SDCs. Makes robocars more attractive. Seating for 5 pax because there'll be no fussy driver taking up space.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Long time away for selfdriving cars.
They are as popular as a fart in church.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Won't be a problem with SDCs. Makes robocars more attractive. Seating for 5 pax because there'll be no fussy driver taking up space.


I can pretty much guarantee you it won't be at the dirt cheap rates passengers are paying now. Let's see what the demand will be when rates are doubled because Uber & Lyft are paying for the vehicles, maintenance, and wear and tear. Wait until fussy pool riders have to share a vehicle, get your popcorn ready cause it will never work.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Front seat pax are no longer an issue.

https://www.uber.com/us/en/ride/uberx/
_Reduced passengers during COVID-19
To allow for more distance between riders and drivers, passengers are no longer allowed to sit in the front seat when riding with Uber. This means every ride requested with Uber will have one less passenger seat available._


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-racist-slur-uber-driver-relieved-n1131381
> There have been many threads on this site on the subject of pax sitting in the front. Many posts and many opinions. But is it really so important for pax to sit in front that when told no, he gets so upset he feels the need to go on a racist tirade? (Especially when, from the sounds of it, the driver has a valid excuse for preferring pax sit in the back). The tirade ultimately cost pax his job.
> 
> Again, is the need to sit in the front seat in an Uber THAT important?


What planet do you guys drive in?. I dive Black Car and I can't remember the last time a passenger sits in front when he's Ubering alone. From my experience people who sit in front are generally very friendly and want to chat with you which is fine with me. Now that Uber has changed the rule, I will have to just keep the front seat lucked and no Uber for you if you're not wearing a mask


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

My pax NEVER sit up front. To ensure this, I set up my vehicle to ONLY unlock the rear doors with a separate button. If they insist on sitting in front, I insist they call another ride.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> I'd be willing to bet most drivers don't have the adequate skill set to defend from a sudden attack from either the front or back. Especially if they are concentrating on driving.
> 
> Unless you have learned defensive skills from the military, law enforcement, self defense classes, or on the streets (or are carrying a weapon) chances are you are a sitting duck if pax attacks, no matter where they are sitting.


I like my chances against ANY drunk pax, though, regardless of size, should they turn violent.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

again, i'll say that whatever your preference, in the beginning, pax were always told to sit up front first, "this isn't a cab service." and in some cities outside the US, drivers are offended if you sit in back, especially when alone. just sayin'

of course, this is all pre-COVID, and the new regulation


----------

